# Hilo para evaluar el antiprogresismo del Frente Obrero (acusados por la izquierda oficial de nazbols, rojipardos, etc)



## Turgot (25 Jul 2020)




----------



## lnmigrante (25 Jul 2020)

Que los critique WT no son más que buenas noticias para el frente obrero, para qué ns vamos a engañar.


----------



## Ayios (25 Jul 2020)

¿Te imaginas un país donde la izquierda no sea antipatriota? Sería maravilloso.


----------



## Turgot (25 Jul 2020)




----------



## ashe (25 Jul 2020)

Turgot dijo:


>



Por esa escena no la verás por la TV actual jamás


----------



## Turgot (25 Jul 2020)

ashe dijo:


> Por esa escena no la verás por la TV actual jamás



https://www.facebook.com/rtve/video...en-días-de-cine-clásico-la-2/532088194377000/

*RTVE*_
1 de abril · 
'La vida de Brian', obra maestra de los Monty Python dirigida por Terry Jones, nos propondrá esta noche "mirar siempre el lado positivo de la vida" en 'Días de cine clásico', en La 2 de TVE (22:00 h).
¿Eres de los que ya la ha visto unas cuantas veces? ¿Cuál es tu momento favorito de esta hilarante y provocadora comedia?_


----------



## Ibar (25 Jul 2020)

Toledo, por muy de revolucionario que vaya, es izquierda caviar.


----------



## Hermericus (25 Jul 2020)

Descerebrados a pioletazos.

Sintiendolo mucho, no hay trasplante de cerebro.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (25 Jul 2020)

Espero que te mueras, rojo hijo de la gran puta


----------



## Shudra (25 Jul 2020)

Nunca habrá una izquierda patriota en España: sus antecedentes de perdedores y escocidos se lo impiden. Estarán ahí para hacer ruido a la izquierda del Chepa Guevara.


----------



## cholesfer (25 Jul 2020)

Esto no es inmigración, esto es una invasión en toda regla cojones!!!


Hay que dispararles a matar.


----------



## Tae-suk (25 Jul 2020)

Daniel Plainview dijo:


> Nunca habrá una izquierda patriota en España: sus antecedentes de perdedores y escocidos se lo impiden. Estarán ahí para hacer ruido a la izquierda del Chepa Guevara.



Pues mira, yo discrepo. No la hay ahora, pero puede haberla en el futuro, es más, yo creo que la habrá, aunque en este momento brille por su ausencia. Creo que algunos, con un poco más de inteligencia que la media borreguil, terminarán abriendo los ojos, una vez se cansen de perder elecciones y votantes, comenzarán a debatir y a llamar a las cosas por su nombre, como lo hizo VOX en sus comienzos, sólo que en clave de izquierda o de lucha obrera.

Y terminarán concluyendo que, efectivamente, la inmigración sin control, el multiculturalismo, el globalismo, el feminazismo y la dictadura de la corrección política, no son buenos para la clase obrera, difícilmente pueden serlo desde el momento en que son ideologías impulsadas y patrocinadas por las élites económicas del otro lado del Atlántico, que son, no ya empresarios, ni siquiera empresarios ricos o poderosos, sino precisamente, *LOS EMPRESARIOS MÁS RICOS Y PODEROSOS DEL MUNDO.* O los neocomunistas abren los ojos a la realidad, o se irán por el sumidero de la historia.

*La izquierda del siglo XXI será antiinmigracionista o no será. 

HE DICHO.*


----------



## ferrys (25 Jul 2020)

La pregunta a un pogre sería explicarle que hay 300 millones de negros esperando venir, ¿a cuantos cree que se puede acoger? ¿a los 300 millones?


----------



## Antiparticula (25 Jul 2020)

Yo a Willie Tolerdo le ponía a recoger fruta.


----------



## Shudra (25 Jul 2020)

Tae-suk dijo:


> Pues mira, yo discrepo. No la hay ahora, pero puede haberla en el futuro, es más, yo creo que la habrá, aunque en este momento brille por su ausencia. Creo que algunos, con un poco más de inteligencia que la media borreguil, terminarán abriendo los ojos, una vez se cansen de perder elecciones y votantes, comenzarán a debatir y a llamar a las cosas por su nombre, como lo hizo VOX en sus comienzos, sólo que en clave de izquierda o de lucha obrera.
> 
> Y terminarán concluyendo que, efectivamente, la inmigración sin control, el multiculturalismo, el globalismo, el feminazismo y la dictadura de la corrección política, no son buenos para la clase obrera, desde el momento en que son impulsados y patrocinados por las élites económicas del otro lado del Atlántico, que son, no ya empresarios, o empresarios ricos, sino precisamente, LOS MÁS RICOS DEL MUNDO.
> 
> O los neocomunistas abren los ojos, o se van por el sumidero de la historia. La izquierda del siglo XXI será antiinmigracionista o no será.



Eso supondría dinamitar todas sus creencias. no lo van a hacer. Se nutren de una falsa compasión por los pobres, igual que la Iglesia. En todo caso, seguirán con su mantra.


----------



## cortatijeras (25 Jul 2020)

Ayios dijo:


> ¿Te imaginas un país donde la izquierda no sea antipatriota? Sería maravilloso.



Y donde el mismo tiempo exista una derecha de verdad? Ese país prosperaría sí o sí


----------



## Pitu24 (25 Jul 2020)

El Frente Obrero está haciendo bien las cosas y cada vez lo conoce más gente.

unido a la debacle de Hundidas Pudimos podría posicionarse bien para las próximas elecciones


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (25 Jul 2020)

Los del Frente "Obrero" siguen a pie juntillas los discursos de cervecería de Hitler: si a los marxistas los siguen porque hablan a favor de los obreros, hablemos también nosotros a favor de los obreros y chimpúm.


----------



## uberales (25 Jul 2020)

Eres el forero que más curiosidad e interés me crea en sus comentarios durante los últimos días.


----------



## miau2020 (25 Jul 2020)

Turgot dijo:


>



willy toledo el que enchufo a su hija en un carguito?


----------



## miau2020 (25 Jul 2020)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Yo a Willie Tolerdo le ponía a recoger fruta.



se pocheara la fruta


----------



## Ayios (25 Jul 2020)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Los del Frente "Obrero" siguen a pie juntillas los discursos de cervecería de Hitler: si a los marxistas los siguen porque hablan a favor de los obreros, hablemos también nosotros a favor de los obreros y chimpúm.



Todos fachas.


----------



## Alex Cosma (25 Jul 2020)

Todo aquel que diga (y lo dicen TODOS, repito, TODOS) que la inmigración es necesaria, es un CANALLA.

Y no me refiero solo a la inmigración actual, sino a cualquier otra en cualquier tiempo.

Toda afirmación implica una negación, y viceversa. Cuando dices que la inmigración es necesaria estás diciendo dos cosas: que es necesaria para tu país (por ejemplo porque no tienes hijos, caso de Europa) y que es necesario que haya gente sufriendo en el mundo que tenga ganas de emigrar y emigre... para solucionar tus problemas.

El asunto es que esa afirmación, esa idea, ese ideario, es el ideario del dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL, por tanto toda persona de a pie que compre ese discurso debe saber que está yendo a favor de los intereses de dicho dúo.

CANALLA es poco.... y lo dicen TODOS, repito, TODOS... desde los anarquistas a la ultraderecha. TODOS.

Esa, y no otra, es la socialdemocracia, la democracia parlamentaria y esos son los "antisistema", el anarquismo y el anarcocapitalismo... 1000% sistémicos. TODOS.

TODOS CANALLAS.


----------



## Alex Cosma (25 Jul 2020)

Todos, todos dicen que emigrar es un drama.... pero todos, todos, al mismo tiempo dicen que la inmigración es necesaria....

TODOS CANALLAS (y todo el pueblo de a pie que les crea y les siga y les sostenga, TAMBIÉN, lo sepan o no).


----------



## Caramierda hijoputa (25 Jul 2020)

No los conzco mucho oero todo lo que se oponga a la. Invasion que esta convirtiendo nuestro pais en un autebtico estercolero es bienvenido, sea de izquierda, derecha o mediopensionista.


----------



## Miguel Lacambras (25 Jul 2020)

Turgot dijo:


>



Estoy de acuerdo con Willy Toledo por primera vez. Vive de 4 adolescentes despistados


----------



## Tae-suk (25 Jul 2020)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Todo aquel que diga (y lo dicen TODOS, repito, TODOS) que la inmigración es necesaria, es un CANALLA.
> 
> Y no me refiero solo a la inmigración actual, sino a cualquier otra en cualquier tiempo.
> 
> ...




VOX *JAMÁS* ha dicho que la inmigración sea necesaria. Yo desde luego nunca les he oido decirlo.


----------



## Alex Cosma (26 Jul 2020)

Tae-suk dijo:


> VOX *JAMÁS* ha dicho que la inmigración sea necesaria. Yo desde luego nunca les he oido decirlo.



"La derecha no puede seguir otros 30 años pidiendo perdón por el franquismo"


----------



## Fiodor (26 Jul 2020)

Algún día deberá contar Willy Toledo por qué se fue del paraíso cubano, con lo bien que estaba allí...


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (26 Jul 2020)

Mensaje de Engels, Rosa Luxemburgo y Lenin para los federalistas-separatistas del Frente Obrero:


----------



## Komanche O_o (26 Jul 2020)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Los del Frente "Obrero" siguen a pie juntillas los discursos de cervecería de Hitler: si a los marxistas los siguen porque hablan a favor de los obreros, hablemos también nosotros a favor de los obreros y chimpúm.



Desde luego, los simpáticos RedSkin de F. O. tienen muchas mas simpatías en la ultradercha rapada que en la izquierda, sea Posmo o dura...


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (26 Jul 2020)

Rojos con medio dedo de frente, pero es igual, no tienen nada que hacer, Soros ya eligió a los suyos, el chorro de dinero y escaparate mediático va en otra dirección, la izquierda globalista es la ganadora y estos del Frente obrero no van salir en la foto por mucho que se empeñen.


----------



## John Galt 007 (26 Jul 2020)

Que les den por culo a todos.


----------



## Turgot (26 Jul 2020)

Dicen cosas curiosas


----------



## Runarsson (26 Jul 2020)

A mi se me asemejan mas al movimiento 5 estrellas que a podemos la verdad.

Van a tenerlo jodido porque no solo tienen enemigos en el eje derecha. Toda la izquierda les odia. Únicamente pueden recoger votos del desencanto y de las universidades. Pero no da para una mayoria transformadora.


----------



## Miguel Lacambras (26 Jul 2020)

Son el resquicio stalinista que queda en la maltrecha izquierda


----------



## vividor (26 Jul 2020)

Ladran, luego cabalgamos...


----------



## SuperMariano (26 Jul 2020)

El frente obrero más que marxistas-leninistas parecen una secta paramilitar neonazi, y si los fachas dicen que son "comunistas buenos" entonces es que hay que tenerlos bien vigilados.


----------



## vividor (26 Jul 2020)

SuperMariano dijo:


> El frente obrero más que marxistas-leninistas parecen una secta paramilitar neonazi, y si los fachas dicen que son "comunistas buenos" entonces es que hay que tenerlos bien vigilados.



Sal de tu Doritocueva...


----------



## Komanche O_o (26 Jul 2020)

Son nacionalbolcheviques, y como tal, hsy que quererlos, comprenderlos y apoyarlos , como a un hijo tonto


----------



## rejon (28 Jul 2020)




----------



## Turgot (5 Oct 2020)




----------



## Turgot (5 Oct 2020)




----------



## Lumpen (5 Oct 2020)

Otros qué están pidiendo cuneta a gritos


----------



## Papo de luz (5 Oct 2020)

Vienen porque la economia los demanda.


----------



## burbucoches (5 Oct 2020)

biba el frente ovrero


----------



## Turgot (5 Oct 2020)




----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (6 Oct 2020)

Bueno, si el tema de la inmigración ya está causando brechas en la izquierda, puede ser que se rompa el paradigma giliprogre en el que llevamos estancados varias décadas


----------



## Turgot (6 Oct 2020)

Herrera: "La mortandad es mayor en las nueve autonomías gobernadas por el PSOE que en Madrid"

_Pero, además, hay que soportar que un grupo de mamertos que dicen pertenecer al frente obrero de no sé qué, se han acercado a arrancarlas, a tirarlas a la basura antes de que los organizadores las retirasen. Y los argumentos son de traca, de argumentario básico de quien solo consumen determinados medios o han sufrido determinada educación: esto es cosa de Vox, el terrorismo de ETA fue cosa de cuatro abertzales. Habría que ver cuánto has trabajado tú, mi alma; habría que ver cuánto has cotizado y habría que verte a ti recibiendo un carta de ETA exigiendo que pagues el impuesto revolucionario si no quieres que te peguen un tiro. Habría que verte a ti, solo basta oírte. Esto es lo que hay, damas y caballeros, con este ganado hay que arar. _


----------



## Turgot (6 Oct 2020)

El trolea les está funcionando


----------



## Turgot (6 Oct 2020)

Podemos: Así es el Frente Obrero que desmonta a Podemos con el "chalet de 600.000 €" de Iglesias

Hace un año a Inda le hacía mucha gracia


----------



## Turgot (7 Oct 2020)

Aquí raja bien de Pablo y Errejón sobre el minuto cinco, de primera mano parece


----------



## Turgot (7 Oct 2020)




----------



## Turgot (11 Oct 2020)




----------



## Turgot (12 Oct 2020)




----------



## Turgot (12 Oct 2020)




----------



## Juanchufri (12 Oct 2020)

La gente se empeña en una solución política cuando NO LA HAY, el tinglado está tan montado que no existe la más mínima posibilidad de que un partido fuera del sistema pueda entrar en el circo, además de que no querría.


----------



## Turgot (13 Oct 2020)




----------



## Turgot (16 Oct 2020)




----------



## Turgot (18 Oct 2020)




----------



## Turgot (20 Oct 2020)




----------



## vividor (20 Oct 2020)

Joder el camarada Fermín como las suelta.


----------



## Turgot (27 Oct 2020)




----------



## OYeah (27 Oct 2020)

Que tonto es éste gilipollas. Pero es que hay que ser lerdo.

Pero bueno, dice que tiene mucho dinero, asi que seguramente se trate más de eso: los ricos pueden permitirse no tener patria.

Por supuesto es un alivio no tener ya responsabilidades con nadie. Cualquier excusa es buena para eso.

Porque si no es para darle de hostias y usarle de sonajero. Un pobre apátrida. Leeeeeeeerdo!!!!.


----------



## OYeah (27 Oct 2020)

Vaya hijo de puta estás hecho. Justamente son las clases bajas las que tienen patria y la sufren y la disfrutan, para bien y para mal. Porque no tienen poder para pagarse un visado en otra patria y su seguro médico y su discriminación. 

Estás hablando con uno que sufre el Brexit, empanao. Que debes ser nuevo para no conocerme y decirme que los pobres no tenemos patria. 

Manda huevos lo que se está colando en el foro últimamente.


----------



## Furymundo (27 Oct 2020)

Entonces podras delinquir tu tambien
Aqui tenemos la definicion de rojo, PSICOPATA DELINCUENTE, esto es la libertad para ellos

Son los pederastas, los ladrones, los asesinos, los que mas se quejan de la falta de "libertad".
Deseando destruir a la sociedad para poder hacer de las suyas.

Revestido todo el discurso en una media verdad.


----------



## OYeah (27 Oct 2020)

¿Pero qué dices de clase media, desgraciado? Yo nunca la he sido. Y el unico que me ha dado asistencia sanitaria gratuita ha sido el Estado. 


Tu con tu anarco capitalismo de postin me puedes comer los huevos.


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Oct 2020)

Vamos, que son nacional socialistas. Está ya todo inventado me parece.


----------



## OYeah (27 Oct 2020)

A ver si es verdad y te vas pronto parriba con él. Lo que nos faltaba ahora, chupacirios por todos lados.


----------



## Furymundo (27 Oct 2020)

Cuando reviente todo, vas a enterarte de lo que es la ley natural.


----------



## OYeah (27 Oct 2020)

No, hombre no, que CANSAS. VERDAD NINGUNA, CANSANCIO QUE BARRENA, NO ESTAMOS PARA DISCUTIR GILIPOLLECES AQUI.

Pagame una sanidad gratuita y unas fuerzas armadas que me defiendan de ser violado por los moros y una GC que controle a los borrachos en las carreteras y te regalo la patria, venga campeón.


Cuantas gilipolleces en el foro ultimamente. Al ignore de cabeza.


----------



## Furymundo (27 Oct 2020)

A la LEY NATURAL en el sentido NATURAL del termino.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (27 Oct 2020)

Votad a un tal Frente Obrero, que choca con Guili Tolerdo por el tema de la inmigración, os lo dice Turgot .... JAJJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJJAJA

qué pateticos sois los etarras, no sé cómo no vomitáis cuando os miráis al espejo, pero de la risa


----------



## OYeah (27 Oct 2020)

Tú puta madre más feliz. ¿Qué eres, un opusino de esos o sectario mormón de esos que no tienen patrias más que el dinero y sus idas de olla? ¿Esa es tu tribu? ¿Con esas tribus es como te defiendes de los musulmanes y llegais a la Luna? ¿O es solo vuestra manera de eludir responsabilidades y centrarse en salvar vuestro culo y hacer dinero?

Pareces un gitano hablando.


----------



## Furymundo (27 Oct 2020)

Es la ley Natural que se aprende de comprender y entender como funciona el mundo, cual es el proposito de la vida.
Quitar todo fuego de artificio sobre lo que es al final, un patron repetido durante generaciones.

No necesitas antepasados que te la enseñen.


----------



## OYeah (27 Oct 2020)

¿Pero contestas desgraciado o te dedicas solo a vomitar "clase media"? ¿Qué coño clase media voy a ser yo que soy un emigrante pobre? En patria extranjera que pronto me hará la vida imposible o me pegará la patada al mar.

Se acabó, al ignore.


----------



## OYeah (27 Oct 2020)

Un gitano de mierda jamás defenderá la tierra en la que naciste de ser conquistada.

Payaso. Vuelve a forocoches o a la Iglesia evangelica de donde saliste.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (27 Oct 2020)

Jojojojo, al menos estos del Frente Obrero parecen estar más alineados con la defensa del obrero, no como la izmierda superpop que sufrimos con los MUGREMITAS.

Ya es algo a decir en su favor aunque no comparta sus ideas.


----------



## Turgot (30 Oct 2020)




----------



## Komanche O_o (30 Oct 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Vamos, que son nacional socialistas. Está ya todo inventado me parece.



Más bien socialistas nacionales, qué es muy distinto...


----------



## Parlakistan (30 Oct 2020)

Komanche O_o dijo:


> Más bien socialistas nacionales, qué es muy distinto...



No veo la diferencia.


----------



## Komanche O_o (30 Oct 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


> No veo la diferencia.



Tito era socialista nacional, Stalin tb


----------



## Parlakistan (30 Oct 2020)

Komanche O_o dijo:


> Tito era socialista nacional, Stalin tb
> Ver archivo adjunto 472796



¿Comunistas un poco nacionalistas? Yo con las cosas de rojos me pierdo. Pero vamos, que no me parece mal lo que reivindica esta gente.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (30 Oct 2020)

Dónde militabas??


----------



## Ricardo-Barcelona (30 Oct 2020)

Ayios dijo:


> ¿Te imaginas un país donde la izquierda no sea antipatriota? Sería maravilloso.



Y SE IBAN A CAGAR LOS PROGRES


----------



## ✠ ✠ ✠ (30 Oct 2020)

Más que "Frente Obrero" deberían llamarse "Frente de Hijos de Obreros", porque en ese "partido" no ha doblado el lomo ni la mascota, son todos niños de papás sindicalistas y funcivagos.

Vamos, el Comunismo del de toda la vida.


----------



## Turgot (1 Nov 2020)




----------



## Coronavirus (1 Nov 2020)

Turgot dijo:


>



Cuenta cuentos de maricones?

La culpa es de los padres


----------



## Turgot (5 Nov 2020)




----------



## zapatitos (5 Nov 2020)

El Willy me cae bien porque siempre fué especialista en poner de los nervios a la fachipandi que hemos pasado ratos inolvidables en el foro con sus ocurrencias y los cubos de bilis que rellenaban los fachas criticándolo.

Pero para hablar de política seria está bastante pez, que se dedique a eso al circo político que es lo suyo.

Saludos.


----------



## -Aноñимо- (5 Nov 2020)

Hostias, un comunista diciendo cosas razonables.


----------



## Viva Bankia manque pierda (5 Nov 2020)

Pues me he llevado muy buena impresión de los del Frente Obrero. 
Llaman a las cosas por su nombre y no les da vergüenza en defender lo que quieren... 
Me gustaría saber que harían los del Frente Obrero con el retrasado de @dabuti ... 
Un saludo y cuidaos...


----------



## Turgot (8 Nov 2020)




----------



## vividor (8 Nov 2020)

Viva Bankia manque pierda dijo:


> Pues me he llevado muy buena impresión de los del Frente Obrero.
> Llaman a las cosas por su nombre y no les da vergüenza en defender lo que quieren...
> Me gustaría saber que harían los del Frente Obrero con el retrasado de @dabuti ...
> Un saludo y cuidaos...



No le hariamos nada. Puede seguir votando a PODEMOS hasta la derrota final.


----------



## Komanche O_o (8 Nov 2020)

vividor dijo:


> No le hariamos nada. Puede seguir votando a PODEMOS hasta la derrota final.



Por eso fracasan las revoluciones.
*Sois muy ingenuos*, si conseguís poder tendréis que colgar Cayetanos de un palo para que no hagan la contrarrevolución....


----------



## vividor (8 Nov 2020)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Por eso fracasan las revoluciones.
> *Sois muy ingenuos*, si conseguís poder tendréis que colgar Cayetanos de un palo para que no hagan la contrarrevolución....



De aquí a conseguir poder hay un trecho largo. Somos realístas no gilipollas. De momento hay que recuperar a la masa obrera que se reparte entre abstención, "hizkierdahs" y VOX. 
Y en su debido tiempo habrá para todos, no solo para Cayetanos y demás purria reaccionaria. La izquierda progre también es responsable.


----------



## Komanche O_o (8 Nov 2020)

vividor dijo:


> De aquí a conseguir poder hay un trecho largo. Somos realístas no gilipollas. De momento hay que recuperar a la masa obrera que se reparte entre abstención, "hizkierdahs" y VOX.
> Y en su debido tiempo habrá para todos, no solo para Cayetanos y demás purria reaccionaria. La izquierda progre también es responsable.



Voy sacándome carnet..no me manden al Gulag.


----------



## Turgot (11 Nov 2020)




----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (11 Nov 2020)

ay que me LOL


----------



## pabloMM (11 Nov 2020)

Ayios dijo:


> ¿Te imaginas un país donde la izquierda no sea antipatriota? Sería maravilloso.



Existe. La mayoría de países latinos suelen ser de izquierdas pero católicos y patriotas, porque en el resto del mundo, ser de izquierdas o derechas es sobre temas de sociedad, no sobre temas económicos. Existen proyecto de país, no como nuestros presis, que cuando cambiamos de bando, joden todas las relaciones internacionales logradas antes.


----------



## Turgot (15 Nov 2020)




----------



## Turgot (20 Nov 2020)




----------



## Turgot (22 Nov 2020)




----------



## PalPueblo (22 Nov 2020)

Ayios dijo:


> ¿Te imaginas un país donde la izquierda no sea antipatriota? Sería maravilloso.



En su momento se llamo asi al Stalinismo. Cuando llego la IIWW tuvo que tira de los ortodoxos, del amor a la patria y frenar el internacionalismo. Además de ser georgiano.

Y vamos en la actual Rusia dudo mucho que el actual partido comunista abraze todas las farolas como los comunistas de aqui.


----------



## Turgot (23 Nov 2020)

· Hibai Arbide Aza · en Twitter: "El líder de Frente Obrero en una radio fascista participando en una tertulia junto a fascistas. Que no te engañen. Si parecen fachas, hablan como fachas, atacan a las víctimas de los fachas y se relacionan con fachas, no son comunistas. https://t.co/wWJlSwFV0h" / Twitter


----------



## Turgot (23 Nov 2020)

Roberto Vaquero en Twitter: "Siento decepcionarte pero soy comunista." / Twitter


----------



## Culozilla (23 Nov 2020)

WT es un puto payaso. Va de izquierdista y en realidad es un enfermo mental con baja tolerancia al fracaso, mucha rabia y la extraña idea en la cabeza de que ÉL es la izquierda de verdad.

Yo soy de izquierdas y estoy en contra de la inmigración masiva y en especial de la moronegrada. Al Willy Toledo me encantaría partirle la boca, aunque no está bien de la cabeza. Posiblemente sea un drogata o un borracho.

Si fuera por mi sólo permitiría entrar niños y a mujeres. Los hombres no, porque muchos de ellos son puta escoria criminal que no respetan la cultura occidental.


----------



## Shudra (23 Nov 2020)

Todo lo que no sea apoyar minorías hiperlegitimadas es ser rojipardo.
Esto es el postmodernismo liberal que ha matado a la izquierda: el individuo decide por sí mismo.
A ver si sale algún partido proletario que hable de economía y no de lgdfgdfgbcfbx


----------



## Turgot (28 Nov 2020)




----------



## vividor (28 Nov 2020)

Turgot dijo:


> · Hibai Arbide Aza · en Twitter: "El líder de Frente Obrero en una radio fascista participando en una tertulia junto a fascistas. Que no te engañen. Si parecen fachas, hablan como fachas, atacan a las víctimas de los fachas y se relacionan con fachas, no son comunistas. https://t.co/wWJlSwFV0h" / Twitter



Menudo subnormal, ahora que lo diga sin llorar...


----------



## Turgot (29 Nov 2020)




----------



## Turgot (1 Dic 2020)

La izquierda "del Sur"


----------



## Turgot (1 Dic 2020)




----------



## Turgot (2 Dic 2020)




----------



## Turgot (3 Dic 2020)




----------



## jaimegvr (3 Dic 2020)

Hermericus dijo:


> Descerebrados a pioletazos.
> 
> Sintiendolo mucho, no hay trasplante de cerebro.



Lo que no quiere WT es tener que dejar a su chacha boliviana a la que paga 500€ en negro, para tener que pagar a una española a 12€ la hora.


----------



## Turgot (4 Dic 2020)




----------



## Turgot (4 Dic 2020)




----------



## Turgot (5 Dic 2020)




----------



## Turgot (7 Dic 2020)




----------



## vividor (7 Dic 2020)

Turgot dijo:


>



¿Le has cambiado el título al hilo??


----------



## Turgot (7 Dic 2020)

vividor dijo:


> ¿Le has cambiado el título al hilo??



Sí, porque lo de Willy Toledo, siendo el detalle que había captado mi atención, había quedado muy atrás


----------



## vividor (7 Dic 2020)

Turgot dijo:


> Sí, porque lo de Willy Toledo, siendo el detalle que había captado mi atención, había quedado muy atrás



Ya era hora


----------



## Komanche O_o (7 Dic 2020)

Son chicos sanos que beben zumitos


----------



## Turgot (7 Dic 2020)




----------



## Turgot (7 Dic 2020)




----------



## Turgot (7 Dic 2020)




----------



## vividor (8 Dic 2020)

Aquí la parte grabada de Cake Minuesa, donde se encuentra con los camaradas del FO y Roberto Vaquero. 
Llega un momento en que cortan el sonido a Vaquero casi dos minutos para que la piara del Minuesa no se de cuenta del repaso que le dá Roberto al indigente intelectual del Cake...


----------



## Turgot (8 Dic 2020)




----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (9 Dic 2020)

Es un partido BASADO.


----------



## Turgot (9 Dic 2020)




----------



## vividor (9 Dic 2020)

Hola,

El FRENTE OBRERO no es negacionísta, sabemos que éxiste una situación sanitaria complicada y nos preocupa que la misma afecte negativamente a los trabajadores, que son los primeros en sufrir los embates de las crisis, sean economicas o sanitarias, en éste caso ambas. 
En cuanto a la vacuna, no nos hemos posicionado oficialmente al respecto de la mísma, pero en principio somos partidarios de que sea voluntaria.
Obviamente la gestión de la mísma por parte de las multinacionales farmaceúticas debería estar supeditada al bien común y con garantías sobre la salud de las personas por encima de beneficios cortoplacistas de los mercados y sus CEOs. Por desgracia ésto será lo más dificil, por que en principio ni la UE ni los gobiernos nacionales están por la labor...

En cuanto a la unión "fraternal", nosotros creemos en la unión voluntaria de las diferentes regiones de España y en la posibilidad de facilitarles un referendum para la autodeterminación/independencia. El Federalismo es la opción que contemplamos, obviamente las condiciones materiales de España son complejas, ya que partimos de un autonomísmo que vá más allá del concepto mísmo de lo FEDERAL. En todo caso el fín último dentro de la unión voluntaria es que la SOBERANÍA sea POPULAR. Obviamente un SOLO GOBIERNO.

En cuanto a los PARAISOS FISCALES, sé que la pregunta es con "animus iocandi", ESTAMOS ABSOLUTAMENTE EN CONTRA DE LOS PARAÍSOS FISCALES Y LA USURA FINANCIERA.

El FRENTE es POLITICAMENTE INCORRECTO, tenemos las ideas claras y nos resbala lo que opine la "hizkierdah" o el reaccionarísmo de Derechas. 
No hemos venido a hacer amigos, venimos a que la CLASE OBRERA retome la VANGUARDIA FRENTE AL CAPITAL.

Saludos.


----------



## stiff upper lip (9 Dic 2020)

Yo hablé con uno hace poco, quieren conseguir el poder del estado para sus fines, como todos. 

Creo que están captando a muchos jóvenes.

No os ríais de ellos. Los jóvenes españoles son los marginados del régimen, una bomba en potencia.


----------



## Turgot (9 Dic 2020)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Yo hablé con uno hace poco, quieren conseguir el poder del estado para sus fines, como todos.



Esto suena más a anarquismo que a otra cosa


----------



## Johnny 5 (9 Dic 2020)

Ésos no han trabajado en una obra en su puta vida.


----------



## stiff upper lip (10 Dic 2020)

Turgot dijo:


> Esto suena más a anarquismo que a otra cosa



Los anarquistas no quieren estado, abominan de él, pero eso es la tribu. Algo que estaba bien para los cazadores-recolectores. Somos mucha peña y dependemos mucho unos de otros para ese sistema.

Quizá funcionara a nivel municipal, probablemente mejor que los ayuntamientos de gañanes corruptos de la oligarquía de partidos.


----------



## Komanche O_o (10 Dic 2020)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Los anarquistas no quieren estado, abominan de él, pero eso es la tribu. Algo que estaba bien para los cazadores-recolectores. Somos mucha peña y dependemos mucho unos de otros para ese sistema.
> 
> Quizá funcionara a nivel municipal, probablemente mejor que los ayuntamientos de gañanes corruptos de la oligarquía de partidos.



Qué ilusos..ni que en al tribu no hubiera "estado".... mas simple, pero lo hay. En cuanto hay alguien más., hay "estado" , ya que el Estado es le elemento organizador común de varios individuos.
Otro problema, es que hace falta un grado de responsabilidad personal y una moral muy apretada, para que eso puedo medio funcionar un rato...., y no todo el mudo lo tiene. 
En cierto modo, son unos Rosseullianio, el hombre es bueno por naturaleza y tal..


----------



## Komanche O_o (10 Dic 2020)

oye , @vividor :

- Está muy bien tener unas ideas firmes y defenderlas con orgullo y sin avergonzarse, mira el Sr Marqués en lo que ha quedado...., pero no crees que os estáis pasando con el rollete del M+L ultraortodoxo?* 

Estáis en plan cuñado,--->* Castro, mal no sabes, Allende, un reformista socialdemócrata inmovilista, Chavez mal, no sabes, Gadaffi, mal tb, el gordito gracioso, mal tb, no sabe.. Tito, el gran TITO, un revisionijjta horroroso, un traidor, un vendido, un horror... a este paso, 
vais acabar diciéndole a Lenin "apajjta, que tú no sabes. Te voy yo a ti a enseñaaajjj como se hace una revolución.."


- ¿Creeis que podéis ser un movimiento de masas, porque de eso se trata, sin abriros a otras formas vecinas de izquierda? No hablo del POSMO FUSCIA, si no a cosas como el socialismo (el de verdad, no el del Psoe) autogestionario o la socialdemocracia DURA?
¿No crees que el M+L ganó porque a un momento muy complicado de la historia ( gran guerra, baja industrialización, falta de estado a asitencial, descredito de la monarquía, proletariado masivo, falta de ideologías opuestas...) y que es imposible TOMAR EL PALACIO DE INVIERNO DEL ZAR? 
Entonces habrá que busca la mayoría, y eso solo es posible mediante la confluencia con otras corrientes sociales.

- ¿ Cómo va la formación de F.O.? 
- Cuando se constituya F.O., ¿mandaréis CMs a ForoBurbu o sois gente seria y con ocupaciones de adultos?


----------



## Turgot (10 Dic 2020)




----------



## Komanche O_o (10 Dic 2020)

Te vas a hacer del F. O., @Turgot ?


----------



## Turgot (10 Dic 2020)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Te vas a hacer del F. O., @Turgot ?



No, aún no me fío, pero al menos promuven el debate


----------



## Komanche O_o (10 Dic 2020)

Turgot dijo:


> No, aún no me fío, pero al menos promuven el debate



Tú no eras PePeroni?


----------



## vividor (10 Dic 2020)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> oye , @vividor :
> 
> - Está muy bien tener unas ideas firmes y defenderlas con orgullo y sin avergonzarse, mira el Sr Marqués en lo que ha quedado...., pero no crees que os estáis pasando con el rollete del M+L ultraortodoxo?*
> 
> ...



Sabes, me dá una desgana brutal el contestarte. Es como el día de la marmota, siempre contando lo mismo...

En fin voy a ser breve que tengo mucho trabajo y no estoy para forear demasiado... Además, yo no soy el portavoz del FO en el foro ni en ningún sitio, solo soy un afiliado que forma parte del comité local del FO en mi zona.

Solo dos cosas, el resto te lo dejo para que profundices en los canales del Frente o de Roberto, si quieres, si te apetece...

Desde el FO/PML(RC) se cuestionan aquellos PROCESOS HISTÓRICOS que para una parte del Socialismo/Comunismo "actual" son como los "becerros de oro" y que aunque en una fase inicial tuviesen una parte revolucionaria, la cual apoyamos al 100%, el transcurso de la misma y su evolución la consideramos erronea, por que como dices somos "ORTODOXOS" con el M/L. ¿Hay algo de malo en ello?, NO. Somos fieles a la teoría y práctica de nuestra ideología por que, aunque muchos "izquierdistas" o "comunistas" lo vean como algo de "otro siglo", para nosotros sigue estando vigente.
Y para todo lo demás tienes EUROCOMUNISMO, REVISIONISMO y POSMODERNISMO, cada cual representado por PCE, PCPE, PCTE, IU, PODEMOS, etc...

Las alianzas suelen ser peligrosos, y más de gente que se declara "comunista" y a las primeras de cambio te traiciona o manipula tu discurso. Para eso mejor "Solos que mal acompañados". Por supuesto que nos gustaría ser un Partido de masas, como todo partido politico quiere serlo. Pero no es algo que nos obsesione. El tiempo y el trabajo hará el resto.

No me enrollo más...


----------



## Komanche O_o (10 Dic 2020)

vividor dijo:


> Sabes, me dá una desgana brutal el contestarte. Es como el día de la marmota, siempre contando lo mismo...
> 
> En fin voy a ser breve que tengo mucho trabajo y no estoy para forear demasiado... Además, yo no soy el portavoz del FO en el foro ni en ningún sitio, solo soy un afiliado que forma parte del comité local del FO en mi zona.
> 
> ...



Gracias por responderme, vivi, pero si eres ultraortodoxo no te quejes si luego sólo vienen ultraortodoxos.
De todos modos, yo creía que esa erala función de un FRENTE, juntar sectores vecinis, no cambiarle el nombre a un partido, para eso ya pueden votar PML/RC directamente.....
De todos modos, os deseo suerte y prosperidad


----------



## vividor (10 Dic 2020)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Gracias por responderme, vivi, pero si eres ultraortodoxo no te quejes si luego sólo vienen ultraortodoxos.
> De todos modos, yo creía que esa erala función de un FRENTE, juntar sectores vecinis, no cambiarle el nombre a un partido, para eso ya pueden votar PML/RC directamente.....
> De todos modos, os deseo suerte y prosperidad



En una cosa te doy la razón, el solapamiento del FO con el PML(RC). A veces es un tanto confuso. La gente del PML(RC), con Roberto Vaquero a la cabeza, están casi todos en el FRENTE. Y Roberto aparte de ser el lider del PML(RC) es la cara más famosa del FO.

Otra cosa es el canal de YouTube FORMACIÓN OBRERA que es el canal personal de Roberto, y que actualmente aglutina a todos los seguidores del FO en dicha plataforma de videos. El FO tiene su propio canal en YouTube y no genera tanta repercusión. Es bueno diferenciarlo, aunque nuevamente se solapa.

Y luego tienes al FOL (Frente de Obreros en Lucha) que es un Sindicato. Donde también se comparte militancia.


----------



## Komanche O_o (10 Dic 2020)

vividor dijo:


> En una cosa te doy la razón, el solapamiento del FO con el PML(RC). A veces es un tanto confuso. La gente del PML(RC), con Roberto Vaquero a la cabeza, están casi todos en el FRENTE. Y Roberto aparte de ser el lider del PML(RC) es la cara más famosa del FO.
> 
> Otra cosa es el canal de YouTube FORMACIÓN OBRERA que es el canal personal de Roberto, y que actualmente aglutina a todos los seguidores del FO en dicha plataforma de videos. El FO tiene su propio canal en YouTube y no genera tanta repercusión. Es bueno diferenciarlo, aunque nuevamente se solapa.
> 
> Y luego tienes al FOL (Frente de Obreros en Lucha) que es un Sindicato. Donde también se comparte militancia.



¡¡ UN FRENTE POR CADA CAMARADA!!!!


----------



## vividor (10 Dic 2020)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> ¡¡ UN FRENTE POR CADA CAMARADA!!!!



Fuera cachondeos, te explico, el FRENTE nació debido a la ilegalización del PML(RC) por la Audiencia Nacional durante la Operación Valle. Y surgió como un escape de la militancia. Y la idea era y es, aunque no lo parezca, aglutinar a una izquierda revolucionaria y no necesariamente Comunista. Claramente contraria al revisionismo y al Posmodernismo. Pero al final al PML(RC) lo "des-ilegalizaron" y se retomó la actividad con el mísmo ya el FO establecido... Y así estamos HOY.


----------



## Turgot (11 Dic 2020)




----------



## Turgot (11 Dic 2020)




----------



## Turgot (11 Dic 2020)




----------



## Turgot (12 Dic 2020)

15 de diciembre 2019


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcxDc4ulpRRI9qE5DJNSrdw

_2:46__ “si únicamente vives de turismo, lo único que vas a conseguir, con el tiempo es que si pasa algo, ese turismo deje de venir de golpe y el país se hunda en la ruina”_


----------



## Turgot (15 Dic 2020)




----------



## Turgot (15 Dic 2020)




----------



## Uritorco (15 Dic 2020)

Todos esos estafadores y ex perroflautas del frente obrero y el nacionalbolchevismo son retratados y desenmascarados en este video. Trump, Salbuchi, Duguin, Putin, etc.


----------



## Turgot (15 Dic 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Todos esos estafadores y ex perroflautas del frente obrero y el nacionalbolchevismo son retratados y desenmascarados en este video. Trump, Salbuchi, Duguin, Putin, etc.



Dime la no controlada y acabamos antes


----------



## Turgot (18 Dic 2020)




----------



## Komanche O_o (18 Dic 2020)

Totalmente de acuerdo, socializacion de la economía 

Jodete, @delhierro, los rojos nos vamos con F. O., ahí os quedáis hablando lenguaja inclusiva con las charos pelolila


----------



## delhierro (18 Dic 2020)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, socializacion de la economía
> 
> Jodete, @delhierro, los rojos nos vamos con F. O., ahí os quedáis hablando lenguaja inclusiva con las charos pelolila



Jaja , por mi perfecto. El rollo de el legunaje inclusivo me la pela bastante. Lo importante es la economia. Otra cosa es hacer sangre con el, cuando los de podemos son los unicos que suben el SMI, defienden a los obrerors con los ERTES, luchan por bajar la luz.....etc..etc..

El F.O es la izquierda pura ( supongo , no los conozco ) , algo del estilo de PCPE deduzco ( si los conozco ). El tema es que esos partidos han existido siempre. Son puristas pero no se comen un colin en las urnas. Yo alguna vez vote por los segundos, y siempre lo digo : en lugar de no votar votarlos esta bien. Por ahí habra algun mensaje mio con esto ultimo.

Eso si , dedicarse a tirarse trastos es ademas de infantil una forma cojonuda de perder fuerza. Los fachas acaban ganando. Es lo mismo que lo de Trump, o si quieres aquí en la Republica. Si no haces un frente comun, TE HOSTIAN siempre.


----------



## Chortina de Humo (18 Dic 2020)

Y mientras nos matamos entre nosotros los de arriba descojonaos, viviendo a todo trapo


DESPERTAD cojones que esto no lleva a nada
Islandia 2009...


----------



## Komanche O_o (18 Dic 2020)

Me has convencido, @delhierro, las bases de la OTAN crean mucho trabajo  (Garzón dixit)


----------



## delhierro (18 Dic 2020)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Me has convencido, @delhierro, las bases de la OTAN crean mucho trabajo  (Garzón dixit)



No pretendo convencerte de nada, me parece bien que los votes. Algo menos que pierdas esfuerzos contra otros partidos de izquierdas, pero eso siempre ha ocurrido no es una novedad .

Por cierto en podemos hay gente muy diferente.

En cuanto a las bases, Garzon y el PCE estan en contra de estar en la otan como todo podemos. Pero hay algo cierto, si no fabricas armas para arabia, los obreros se van al paro. Por eso el fascismo que no queria repartir la producción se puso a producir armas en masa. Da mucho curro, y mantienes contenta a la masa. Cuando mandas, tienes una responsabilidad, a veces te pillas los huevos ,pero es bueno indica que convenciste a suficiente gente como para poder cambiar cosas.


----------



## Turgot (18 Dic 2020)




----------



## rejon (18 Dic 2020)

Turgot dijo:


> Sí, porque lo de Willy Toledo, siendo el detalle que había captado mi atención, había quedado muy atrás



Dice Willy Toledo, que en España luchamos por lo que en Cuba llevan 50 años disfrutando. 

Estos comunistas, no tienen cura. Son mentirosos compulsivos. 

España no lucha por ser pobre.


----------



## Turgot (21 Dic 2020)




----------



## Chortina de Humo (21 Dic 2020)

Indignado? Suena a 15m. De momento yo me lavo y tal...y creo en lo de conseguir cosas con esfuerzo, no por existir.
El actual gobierno es lo que se merece la borregada que lo voto.

Quien tiene un poquito de aprecio a lo conseguido con esfuerzo...el dia del abracito piso el acelerador e hizo los deberes. No pilla de sorpresa todo esto.


----------



## Turgot (23 Dic 2020)




----------



## Turgot (25 Dic 2020)




----------



## Turgot (28 Dic 2020)




----------



## Turgot (30 Dic 2020)




----------



## Turgot (30 Dic 2020)




----------



## Turgot (30 Dic 2020)




----------



## Turgot (1 Ene 2021)




----------



## Komanche O_o (1 Ene 2021)




----------



## Turgot (3 Ene 2021)




----------



## Bafumat (3 Ene 2021)

Parece mentira que estemos ya en el 2021 y sigamos bailando la misma canción



_“y no hace falta comprender la música, adelante, atrás y venga ya... izquierda, izquierda, derecha, derecha,...”_


----------



## Turgot (5 Ene 2021)




----------



## Komanche O_o (5 Ene 2021)

Turgot dijo:


>



No entiendo como con el saqueo del hospital Gürteriano de la IDA en Madrid, están siempre con el mismo monotema, será alguna obsesión personal de sus tiempos de Universidad en la Complutense


----------



## Komanche O_o (6 Ene 2021)




----------



## Turgot (7 Ene 2021)

Bafumat dijo:


> Parece mentira que estemos ya en el 2021 y sigamos bailando la misma canción
> 
> 
> 
> _“y no hace falta comprender la música, adelante, atrás y venga ya... izquierda, izquierda, derecha, derecha,...”_



La izquierda y la derecha están más vigentes que nunca, pero con nuevas formas


----------



## Turgot (8 Ene 2021)

Pascual Serrano no es del FO, pero en estos tuits queda patente del problema


----------



## Turgot (8 Ene 2021)

Definitivamente algo se mueve


----------



## Turgot (8 Ene 2021)




----------



## mecaweto (8 Ene 2021)

Creo que no lo habéis puesto:


----------



## Turgot (8 Ene 2021)

Cagada gordísima acaban de hacer, y me temo que han tirado lo hecho en lo últimos meses por la borda


----------



## Turgot (8 Ene 2021)




----------



## vividor (8 Ene 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> Cagada gordísima acaban de hacer, y me temo que han tirado lo hecho en lo últimos meses por la borda



¿En qué es una cagada ESO?


----------



## Turgot (8 Ene 2021)

vividor dijo:


> ¿En qué es una cagada ESO?



No merece la pena entrar en si Ceuta y Melilla son colonias. Por unos putos enclaves minúsculos levantas muchísimas ampollas. Y si alguna vez quieren presentarse a unas elecciones acaban de asegurar no sacar ni un voto en ellas.


----------



## vividor (8 Ene 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> No merece la pena entrar en si Ceuta y Melilla son colonias. Por unos putos enclaves minúsculos levantas muchísimas ampollas. Y si alguna vez quieren presentarse a unas elecciones acaban de asegurar no sacar ni un voto en ellas.



No te entiendo, el tema de Ceuta y Melilla está recogido en los puntos programáticos del FO desde hace tiempo, todos los que estamos en el FO conocemos la postura del mísmo. Yo particularmente no considero a Ceuta y Melilla como colonias y mucho menos CANARIAS. Quizás en ese punto discrepo, pero tampoco me parece algo por lo que excluir todo el trabajo del FO o desvincularme del mísmo. 

Entiendo que en esos enclaves el FO no va a sacar ni los buenos días. En eso coincido contigo.


----------



## Turgot (8 Ene 2021)




----------



## vividor (9 Ene 2021)

El canal de YOUTUBE de Roberto Vaquero, *FORMACIÓN OBRERA*, ha vuelto a recibir un bloqueo de dos semanas con amenaza definitiva de cierre, por las denuncias recibidas en uno de sus últimos videos donde cuestionaba y confrontaba la empanada mental de la conocida "activista feminista" FANI LA VEGANA. Toda ésta gente que vá de antisistema solo son parte de él, no quieren libertad de expresión y prefieren la censura a todo aquel que disiente y no es POLITICAMENTE CORRECTO y en ello se basa su "activismo politico", acción en las redes sociales pero nunca los verás defendiendo a la clase obrera en la calle, en la vida real, como hacen los camaradas del Frente Obrero.


----------



## Turgot (10 Ene 2021)

Otra vez se lia con Willy Toledo


----------



## vividor (10 Ene 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> Otra vez se lia con Willy Toledo



Éste infraser es muy lamentable, y lo peor es que es REFERENTE de la progresía de éste país... En fín... Sus chascarrillos en Twitter es lo único que tiene de "activismo"...


----------



## Turgot (12 Ene 2021)




----------



## Turgot (12 Ene 2021)




----------



## Turgot (13 Ene 2021)




----------



## _Mickey_Mouse_ (13 Ene 2021)

Tienen mi simpatia. Todo lo antiprogre lo tiene.


----------



## Turgot (13 Ene 2021)




----------



## Komanche O_o (13 Ene 2021)

Turgot dijo:


>



Los que le han habéis abierto la puerta al fascismo ha sido esta izquierda FUSCIA Y POSMO dedicada a gilipolleces como la lenguaja inclusiva o los 1001 sexos, en vez de defender los intereses obreros


----------



## Komanche O_o (13 Ene 2021)

Desde luego, lo de Ceuta, Melilla y Canarias es una cagada terrible.
No se puede ir de defensor de la unidad clase obrera, contra los nacionalismos periféricos burgueses y de patriota del bibaejjpaña con honra, para luego ir dedmenuzandola.
Lo geográfico no define una nación, sino lo administrativo y cultural.
¿Qué piensa hacer el Sr Roberto, si ganase el SI A LAS INDEPENDENCIAS ( en cualquier lugar) con esos MILLONES que no quieren la independencia y tienen derecho a seguir siendo españoles?


----------



## Komanche O_o (13 Ene 2021)

Hay que apoyar a F. O. aunque se discrepe en algunos puntos porque es la única lucha real contra el capitalismo y su rueda del hamster.


----------



## Turgot (15 Ene 2021)




----------



## Turgot (16 Ene 2021)




----------



## Turgot (19 Ene 2021)




----------



## Turgot (22 Ene 2021)




----------



## Turgot (25 Ene 2021)




----------



## vividor (25 Ene 2021)

Los puntos sobre las íes:


----------



## Turgot (25 Ene 2021)




----------



## Turgot (27 Ene 2021)




----------



## Turgot (1 Feb 2021)




----------



## Turgot (5 Feb 2021)




----------



## Komanche O_o (5 Feb 2021)




----------



## JuanKagamp (5 Feb 2021)

Colectivo meme para rojos bobos que han sido multiculturalizados o viogenizados y aun no se dan cuenta de qué va la película. No deja de ser otra más de "jejejeje esto no era comunismo de verdad, ahora sí que va a funcionar jejejeje".


----------



## wanamaker (5 Feb 2021)

Gente que vive en los mundos de yuppi vs gente que cree que estamos en el siglo XIX.


----------



## Turgot (11 Feb 2021)




----------



## hijoPutin (11 Feb 2021)

Rogelios devorados por la misma bicha que llevan alimentando durante lustros, como Pablo Iglesias


----------



## Turgot (12 Feb 2021)




----------



## Komanche O_o (13 Feb 2021)

¿Se está convirtiendo Roberto Vaquero en un adicto a YouTube? 
En unos días colgará un vídeo diciendo que ha hecho macarrones 
Una lástima en lo que están convirtiendo el canal de YouTube, oarecen cuatro niñosrrrrrrata con Doritos de jijijijijjeo. 

Será que me hago msyir, pero de un partido revilucionario me espero algo más interesante que hablar de Twitter o espacio seguro para Julián...


----------



## Turgot (18 Feb 2021)




----------



## Turgot (19 Feb 2021)

Cuando la extrema derecha marca el debate: el peligro de hablar sobre la «dictadura progre» – Otras miradas (publico.es)

Artículo a machete contra el FO


_"Seguro que más de una vez has oído eso de que vivimos en una dictadura progre", reza la descripción de uno de los vídeos del programa Gen Playz, perteneciente al canal digital juvenil de RTVE. El pasado 26 de enero, el programa de Playz publicó un vídeo en el que se debatía sobre la existencia de una supuesta "dictadura progre". Entre los invitados, destaca la presencia de Henar Álvarez, guionista y cómica, Antxón Arizaleta, perteneciente al espacio de comunicación política El Observatorio, y Fermín Turia, miembro de la Junta Nacional del Frente Obrero. Desde el primer momento, Fermín Turia no dejó indiferente a nadie. Frases como "las manifestaciones del 8M son prácticamente un botellón" y "yo no sé en qué barrio no hay etiquetas, pero yo soy de Patraix que es un barrio obrero (...) y yo eso no lo he visto" (en referencia a un vídeo promocional del programa en el que se visibiliza la existencia de identidades de género alternativas) son algunos ejemplos de las controvertidas intervenciones del militante del Frente Obrero. La polémica estaba servida.
Tras su emisión en Youtube, el programa originó un verdadero campo de batalla en redes sociales como Twitter. Entre el enorme volumen de mensajes, diversas figuras políticas relevantes como Pablo Iglesias, Vicepresidente segundo del Gobierno de España, e Irene Montero, Ministra de Igualdad, dieron su opinión al respecto. Por su parte, Fermín Turia, publicó un vídeo que, rápidamente, alcanzó casi el mismo número de visitas que el programa de Gen Playz. En el mismo reafirma la existencia de la "dictadura progre" y denuncia que una supuesta "policía de la opresión" le había linchado a través de las redes sociales. Llegados a este punto, podemos plantearnos varias cuestiones: ¿por qué es un error emplear los marcos discursivos de la extrema derecha? ¿realmente existe la "dictadura progre"? Vayamos por partes.
*El harakiri de la izquierda*
En innumerables ocasiones se ha hablado sobre cómo las diferentes fuerzas de la extrema derecha europea han conseguido que parte de los partidos políticos tradicionales incorporen algunos ejes centrales de su discurso, pero ¿y si dijera que algunas formaciones de izquierda están comenzando a hacer lo mismo? Este fenómeno se produce por dos motivos: por un lado, los partidos de extrema derecha tienen una enorme capacidad para marcar la agenda; por el otro, y en consecuencia, dado que han conquistado espacios electorales pertenecientes a los partidos tradicionales, éstos se ven obligados a incorporar parte de su discurso con tal de recuperar el espacio político perdido. En lo que respecta a la izquierda, algunas formaciones estarían mordiendo el anzuelo de la ultraderecha. De acuerdo con el historiador italiano Steven Forti, "no se sabe si lo hacen por táctica o por convicción (...) El análisis básico sería que, dado que la extrema derecha gana apoyo en las clases trabajadoras, la única forma de bloquear su expansión es "adoptar" parte de su discurso". Se han dado varios casos en Europa, tal y como describe el periodista Guido de Franceschi: En Alemania, la plataforma Aufstehen (Levántate!), impulsada por Sahra Wagenknecht, una de las principales figuras políticas de la formación Die Linke, ha incorporado la bandera anti-extranjera para cosechar votos; en Francia, Jean-Luc Mélenchon, líder de La France insoumise, afirmó que los trabajadores extranjeros "roban el pan" a los trabajadores autóctonos; En España, intelectuales como Manolo Monereo reivindican a Diego Fusaro, un filósofo italiano amigable con Casa Pound que, según Steven Forti, presenta una doctrina que mezcla "el antiliberalismo, anticapitalismo de fachada, antimundialismo, antifeminismo, antigender, ultranacionalismo, comunitarismo, neocatecumenismo, marxismo decontextualizado, teorías de la conspiración y eurasianismo". Parece que el Frente Obrero ha elegido el mismo camino. Términos como "dictadura progre", "globalismo" e "ideología de género" y consignas como "políticamente incorrectos" y "stop islamización de Europa" son habituales en Formación Obrera, el canal de Youtube del Frente Obrero. Su portavoz, Roberto Vaquero, denuncia que la lucha por los derechos civiles ha desplazado a la lucha por los derechos sociales. Movimientos políticos como el feminista y el LGTBI son, para Vaquero, funcionales al sistema, puesto que distraen y dividen a la clase trabajadora española de los problemas derivados de la cuestión de clase. En muchas ocasiones afirma que estos movimientos cuentan con el beneplácito y la financiación de nada más y nada menos que del magnate George Soros, (Cosa que se verdad (698) Ejemplo de George Soros haciéndolo todo a plena luz (inmigracionismo en este caso) | Burbuja.info ) un personaje habitual en las teorías del complot empleadas por la extrema derecha.
Este discurso no es nuevo, puede observarse tanto en movimientos neofascistas como Hogar Social, como en pensadores rojipardos como Diego Fusaro, pero ¿por qué es un error adoptar estas fórmulas discursivas? Uno de los participantes del debate de Gen Playz, Antxon Arizaleta, dio en el clavo: "Comprar los marcos en los que habla la extrema derecha no es la forma de recuperar a la gente (...) hablar en sus marcos, hablar en sus términos lo único que hace es subordinarnos a ellos". En efecto, tras la renovación discursiva del ideario de la derecha radical llevada a cabo por la Nouvelle Droite, la extrema derecha concibe a la política como una batalla cultural: incorporando la estrategia gramsciana de la izquierda, asumen que no es posible la conquista del poder político sin una toma previa del poder cultural. Decía Antonio Maestre, periodista especializado en la investigación de la extrema derecha, que este tipo de formaciones conciben a la política como una carrera de fondo: "son conscientes de que su revolución cultural precisa de muchos años y mucho esfuerzo. Pero están ganando la partida. Santiago Abascal ha reconocido en el libro de Sánchez Dragó que pretenden con sus medidas de máximos mover al resto de partidos a sus posiciones y lograr algunos mínimos". Como se deduce, con la adopción de parte de sus elementos discursivos lo único que se consigue es allanarles el camino. Se cae, pues, en la trampa de la extrema derecha.
*La dictadura progre no existe*
En todo caso, existe lo que se conoce como Teoría de la espiral del silencio, formulada por la politóloga alemana Elisabeth Noelle-Neumann en 1973. Basada en el miedo al aislamiento de los seres humanos, la teoría plantea que los individuos tienen la capacidad de percibir la distribución de la opinión pública respecto a cualquier tema. Cuando perciben que su opinión sobre un tema determinado es minoritaria, los individuos tienen a modificarla: pueden acabar sometiéndose a la opinión mayoritaria o bien pueden autocensurarse. Como consecuencia, las opiniones mayoritarias suelen estar sobrerrepresentadas mientras que las opiniones minoritarias tienden hacia la infrarrepresentación. Este fenómeno es inherente a las sociedades postindustriales, por lo que no tiene ningún sentido hablar sobre la existencia de una supuesta "dictadura progre". Pongamos un ejemplo. En España, antes del caso de Ana Orantes, la violencia de género no era denunciada, sino que estaba normalizada y permanecía oculta en el ámbito privado. De hecho, como describe Maldito Feminismo, los medios de comunicación "hablaban de los asesinatos por violencia de género como "crímenes pasionales" e, incluso, se hacían sketches de humor". El caso de Ana Orantes propició diversos cambios legislativos que llevarían a la creación de la Ley Integral contra la Violencia de Género de 2004. Actualmente, existe un consenso institucional y social en lo que respecta a la Ley Integral contra la Violencia de Género, es decir, goza de un clima de opinión favorable. Por lo tanto, y de acuerdo con la Teoría de la espiral del silencio, los individuos que se oponen a esta ley, normalmente, modificarán su opinión adaptándola a la opinión mayoritaria e, incluso, pueden autocensurarse.
*A modo de conclusión*
Nos gustaría concluir el artículo hablando sobre la importancia de tener marcos cognitivos propios. En su libro No pienses en un elefante, el lingüista estadounidense George Lakoff expone que "los marcos son estructuras mentales que conforman nuestro modo de ver el mundo" y forman parte del inconsciente cognitivo. Cuando evocamos un marco, independientemente de su veracidad o falsedad, la colección de marcos que reside en nuestro cerebro se activa. "La gente piensa mediante marcos. (...) La verdad, para ser aceptada, tiene que encajar en los marcos de la gente. Si los hechos no encajan en un determinado marco, el marco se mantiene y los hechos rebotan", expone Lakoff. Los marcos son tan importantes que existen think tanks o laboratorios de ideas que se dedican a estudiar la manera más efectiva de estructurar y transmitir las ideas. Una de las reglas básicas del enmarcado es no emplear el marco del adversario político ya que, si lo hacemos, el debate se desarrollará bajo el paraguas del oponente. A modo de ejemplo, y aprovechando que tenemos las elecciones autonómicas catalanas a la vuelta de la esquina, ¿significa lo mismo hablar de presos políticos que de políticos presos? ¿reivindicar la idea de España es lo mismo que decir que ésta es una cárcel de pueblos?
Para no caer en los marcos del adversario político, más si éste es la extrema derecha, quizá deberíamos hablar de un "clima de opinión favorable al progresismo" en vez de la "dictadura progre". Del mismo modo, el debate Gen Playz podría haberse desarrollado entorno a cuestiones como ¿existe una hegemonía de los planteamientos progresistas? o ¿presentan mayor respaldo social las ideas tradicionalmente vinculadas a la izquierda?_

Ultimo aviso del comisariado polític_o_


----------



## vividor (19 Feb 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> Cuando la extrema derecha marca el debate: el peligro de hablar sobre la «dictadura progre» – Otras miradas (publico.es)
> 
> Artículo a machete contra el FO
> 
> ...



Contrareplica:

La cantinflada y la crucifixión del disidente - El Baluarte


----------



## vividor (19 Feb 2021)

Comunicado del *Frente Obrero* en relación a Pablo Hasel:

















Frente Obrero España


----------



## Turgot (20 Feb 2021)

Bien, Hasel es un tonto a las tres que lleva diez años buscando que lo encierren. Correcto.


----------



## Komanche O_o (20 Feb 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> Cuando la extrema derecha marca el debate: el peligro de hablar sobre la «dictadura progre» – Otras miradas (publico.es)
> 
> Artículo a machete contra el FO
> 
> ...



Qué tontería, F. O. no puede ser de extrema derecha porque interpreta la realidad en el eje de la lucha de clases y ls plusvalía mientras que la E. D. lo interpreta en el eje nacionalista.(racial para los más extremistas) 

¿No será que esta izq POSMO FUSCIA se ha pasado demasiado con sus 1001 gender, la lenguaja inclusiva, el multiculturalidmo, ect ect? 

. Ellos son los que más han ayudado al FASCISMO


----------



## vividor (20 Feb 2021)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Qué tontería, F. O. no puede ser de extrema derecha porque interpreta la realidad en el eje de la lucha de clases y ls plusvalía mientras que la E. D. lo interpreta en el eje nacionalista.(racial para los más extremistas)
> 
> ¿No será que esta izq POSMO FUSCIA se ha pasado demasiado con sus 1001 gender, la lenguaja inclusiva, el multiculturalidmo, ect ect?
> 
> . Ellos son los que más han ayudado al FASCISMO



Los del Frente "semoh fasxas, nancis y nasvol", ahora dicen que nos parecemos a la Falange por que somos "Republicanos como ellos" y así todo, cuñadismo de "hizkierdah"...


----------



## Turgot (22 Feb 2021)




----------



## Profesor Bacterio (22 Feb 2021)

Aún así es una evolución interesante que habrá que seguir de cerca.


----------



## Matriarca (22 Feb 2021)

no me fio un pelo de estos pintamonas


----------



## vividor (22 Feb 2021)

¿Que "okupa" de Madrid??


----------



## vividor (22 Feb 2021)

Hay un local ocupado en Valencia y otro en Mallorca. En Mallorca se está pendiente de ir a Juicio ya que hemos sido denunciados.

Yo milito en el Frente Obrero.


----------



## Turgot (23 Feb 2021)




----------



## Komanche O_o (23 Feb 2021)

11 pisos tienen los Marqueses morados, no creo que protesten demasiado.....


----------



## Komanche O_o (24 Feb 2021)

El día 28, a las ocho   un especial sobre la conquista española y la leyenda negra


----------



## vividor (25 Feb 2021)

Décima denuncia por parte de la Policía política, las cloacas esas del régimen que tanto habla Podemos cuando está en la oposición pero que luego en el Gobierno se olvida. 

Denuncia policial con la participación VOLUNTARIA de los coleguitas de Pablo Hasel. "Comunistas y antifas" de postín que después de quemar contenedores se dedican a acudir a comisaría a actuar de confidentes. 



Ya es la décima que nos ponen en estos últimos años y luego hay cuñadetes progres que dicen que somos infiltrados del CNI. 

Para muestra queda uno de los anteriores atestados policiales y del que fuimos absueltos mediante juicio.



Y luego pretenden que vayamos de la mano de los que nos apuñalan por la espalda...


----------



## Capitán Misterio (25 Feb 2021)

Es increíble ver cómo la izquierda NWO arremete con toda su furia contra la izquierda no NWO


----------



## nekcab (28 Feb 2021)

Fermin Turia dijo:


> Quieren que no puedan integrarse y además se creen ghettos? La devaluación de las condiciones del resto de obreros? Quiere que gobierne Vox...Multiculturalismo es bazofia que solo sirve al imperialismo pintado de rostro humano, pero que perpetúa la explotación. Verdadero racismo



Joder, esto ni Anguita en sus mejores momentos. Nostamal....


----------



## nekcab (28 Feb 2021)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> Colectivo meme para rojos bobos que han sido multiculturalizados o viogenizados y aun no se dan cuenta de qué va la película. No deja de ser otra más de "jejejeje esto no era comunismo de verdad, ahora sí que va a funcionar jejejeje".






wanamaker dijo:


> Gente que vive en los mundos de yuppi vs gente que cree que estamos en el siglo XIX.



Básicamente. Eso sí, se agradece que algo/alguien se posicione en la denuncia del post-marxismo como la putita de las élites...

No se puede negar que este movimiento político haya permitido poner sobre el tapete conceptos como:



Hugo Vera dijo:


> Para Rocamora criticar movimientos aliados al sistema, como el feminismo, el lobby queer, entre otros que han desplazado a la clase trabajadora como sujeto revolucionario y la contradicción capital-trabajo como la esencial es compartir cama con movimientos de extrema derecha como Hogar Social Madrid.



permitiendo resumir muy bien la deriva de esta "democracia" tan... posmoderna.

De hecho, en su artículo contra-réplica del articulo original en el diario Publico, hasta viene bien para recordar conceptos tales como:

A) Teoría de la espiral del silencio, formulada por la politóloga alemana Elisabeth Noelle-Neumann en 1973

B) Marcos como estructuras mentales, formulada a su vez por George Lakoff.

Por contra, por supuesto, como no, no podía faltar el clásico blanqueamiento de según que partes de la historia:

​

#propaganda


----------



## Turgot (28 Feb 2021)

Enseñanos cuán de clase obrera es el que dibuja eso


----------



## vividor (2 Mar 2021)

Artículo de opinión:


*“Ladran, luego cabalgamos”*

Cada vez estamos más acostumbrados a que, ante cualquier posicionamiento, acto o cualquier movimiento del Frente Obrero, haya una respuesta, tanto por la derecha como por la izquierda del sistema, que se abalanzan, especialmente esta última, a nuestro cuello, utilizando medios más afines al pensamiento único de lo que ellos creen. La historia se repite en este caso, como veremos más adelante. ¿Qué intentan con ello? No lo sabemos bien, quizás deberíamos preguntárselo, aunque supongo que desde internet es más sencillo hablar que pensar bien lo que uno dice.





Caricatura por @mnencomix
En esta situación, no sorprende que salgan gentes que se creen con la capacidad de sumarse al carro y poder decir lo que les venga en gana, sin ningún tipo de rigor y ni si quiera coherencia. Así llegaba a mis ojos el artículo de un periódico de tres al cuarto, llamado “Izquierda Diario” titulado: _Polémica con el Frente Obrero y otros rojipardos que no quieren defender a Hasél_.
Me gustaría comentar varias cosas de este panfleto – no puedo comentarlas todas porque creedme que para lo corto que es el artículo, son demasiadas – que resumiré en tres ideas principales que este sujeto quiere defender.
Antes de nada, recomendaría al autor que revisara las sentencias, lo que es penal y lo que no, e intentara no quedar en ridículo él por su propia cuenta. Esto es más una recomendación personal que espero que sepa apreciar, pero vamos al meollo.
En primer lugar, se habla durante todo el texto sobre la izquierda _anticapitalista_ y el concepto de unidad. Quizás deberíamos entrar a marcar la diferencia entre lo que uno se autodenomina y lo que hace y así despejaríamos muchas dudas, pero eso es otro debate. Cuando habla del concepto de unidad, este señor que supongo que querrá que alguien le tome con seriedad, separa a toda la izquierda de nosotros, a los que nos llama “secta estalinista”. Siento comunicarle que ni la línea ni la organización del Frente Obrero es comunista, supongo que la crítica la hace por Reconstrucción Comunista, ante lo cual quiero decir que debería lavarse la boca antes de hablar de figuras y experiencias comunistas, más si cabe siendo un trotskista al servicio de la reacción realizando labores de zapa. En segundo lugar, nos hace un favor separándonos del resto de la izquierda, pues al menos han entendido que somos completamente diferentes a ellos. Mientras unos son un apéndice del sistema y van saltando de moda en moda, otros llevamos un trabajo serio y disciplinado los 365 días del año. Tampoco entraré a hablar sobre ello.


> *En segundo lugar, nos hace un favor separándonos del resto de la izquierda, pues al menos han entendido que somos completamente diferentes a ellos.*



Lo que sí que me gustaría resaltar y que le pediría a este periódico y a quien comparta su opinión, es que sean mínimamente consecuentes entre lo que dicen y lo que hacen. ¿Quieren unidad? ¿Por qué nos insultan, nos difaman, nos tachan de fascistas y nos “marginan” de su “movimiento”? Dices que somos todos izquierda, pero sin embargo haces dos grupos y nos excluyes. Quizás deberías darle una vuelta al texto y empezar de cero. En tercer lugar, nosotros no tenemos ninguna presión externa, ni cedemos ni hacemos las cosas porque nadie nos las pida. Nosotros actuamos en base a un programa y unos principios. El autor habla de que la gente _nos recriminaba el silencio criminal que estábamos manteniendo_. ¿En qué realidad vive este hombrecillo? Nosotros hemos seguido trabajando igual que el resto del año, llevamos en uno de los puntos de nuestro programa la lucha por la amnistía y lo hemos trabajado internamente, no solo ante esta situación, sino ante todas las situaciones de represión que sufre la clase obrera a diario. Si hemos sacado el posicionamiento ha sido para que toda la gente que nos está conociendo, tenga clara nuestra posición. Lo que digan nuestros detractores, te lo podrá decir todo el mundo que me conozca, me da completamente igual siempre que no aporte nada. Ni presiones ni cesiones: principios.


> *Lo que digan nuestros detractores, te lo podrá decir todo el mundo que me conozca, me da completamente igual siempre que no aporte nada. Ni presiones ni cesiones: principios.*



Otra idea que se desarrolla durante el texto, y que creo que también es importante rechazar, sobre todo para la gente que no nos conozca o no nos conozca lo suficiente aún, – porque los que sí que nos conocen les dará la risa – son las alusiones que hace este personaje, cito literalmente “_…no es capaz de tener contra la policía, el aparato judicial y la monarquía la mitad de la vehemencia que dedica contra el movimiento feminista, las personas trans, los activistas raciales, los trotskistas…”_ A este hombre, que seguramente no haya acudido a una barricada en su vida y que desde su casa se siente muy revolucionario insultando a Abascal por Twitter, me gustaría preguntarle, primero, dónde estaba la solidaridad cuando ocurrió la Operación Valle, pero me refiero a solidaridad activa, no a sacar un comunicado oportunista en redes para quedar bien. Ya sé la respuesta, pero créeme que es un tema que poco me importa a mí, simplemente te lo pregunto para que te respondas tú también.


> *[…] para hablar de represión, de la lucha contra el Estado capitalista y todas esas expresiones grandilocuentes que te gusta decir para sentirte más rojo, lávate la boca con jabón, porque dejas en ridículo las ideas de mucha gente honrada.*



Segundo, ¿alguna vez has sufrido algo de represión? Dudo que ni hayas olido una multa por militancia en tu vida. Me hace gracia que en tales circunstancias sueltes afirmaciones tan atrevidas, cuando muchos en el Frente Obrero pertenecemos a un Partido – el PML(RC) – que ha sido ilegalizado por la Audiencia Nacional, sus dirigentes encarcelados y con un constante acoso, a día de hoy, por parte de la brigada de información que, por cierto, muchas veces, con confidentes amiguitos de Hasél, pero ese tampoco es el tema hoy. Así que, por favor, para hablar de represión, de la lucha contra el Estado capitalista y todas esas expresiones grandilocuentes que te gusta decir para sentirte más rojo, lávate la boca con jabón, porque dejas en ridículo las ideas de mucha gente honrada. Además, me gustaría hablar de la putrefacción ideológica de gente como esta. Quien me conozca sabe que todo lo que expreso, lo hago como una respuesta y una defensa de mis ideas, no solo ante la difamación de este personaje, sino ante decenas de intentos de menoscabar la actividad del Frente Obrero en su día a día.





Marcha del Frente Obrero
El autor es un trotskista, parece mentira que tenga que recordar el papel reaccionario de este en la propia revolución rusa realizando sabotajes, asesinatos y posteriormente trabajando para el imperialismo norteamericano contra los países socialistas. El trotskismo no es más que otro tipo de revisionismo, que surge para destruir el movimiento revolucionario desde dentro en pro de los intereses capitalistas que en realidad defiende. En este autor podemos observar que lo más putrefacto de la tradición trotskista es un fiel continuador de su degeneración ideológica. El oportunismo, el seguidismo, el boicot y el intento de aislamiento de las ideas revolucionarias es algo contra lo que arremete todo el mundo, desde la derecha más reaccionaria hasta la izquierda más dócil. Esto pasó hace un siglo, hace 50 años, sigue pasando hoy y pasará a medida que vayamos creciendo.
Y hoy en día se traduce en la imposición de ideas como el feminismo, la teoría queer, los LGTBIQ+, todas ellas basadas en luchas que el sistema ha cogido y les ha dado un contenido reaccionario y una forma _ultrarrevolucionaria_ contra las que, si te opones, eres como poco un fascista. Este hombre habla de construir un _gran partido revolucionario de la clase trabajadora y los oprimidos, las mujeres, los migrantes y racializadas, las personas trans y las sexualidades disidentes_. ¿Cuál será la siguiente opresión sobre la que se abalanzarán para deshacerse de todo contenido mínimamente transformador y convertirlo en un apéndice del sistema? Déjeme decirle que nuestra organización lucha por toda esta gente como condición de trabajadores y es consciente de la situación de todos y cada uno de ellos y, tal y como lucha por esta gente, enfoca su lucha a la toma del poder, a cambiar el sistema existente, a poner la organización del Estado en manos de los trabajadores y que se garantice que todas estas luchas tengan un carácter transformador. Por lo que no lucha nuestra organización es por la ideología impulsada e impuesta que hace de estas luchas el foco principal de las organizaciones “obreras”.


> *¿Cuál será la siguiente opresión sobre la que se abalanzarán para deshacerse de todo contenido mínimamente transformador y convertirlo en un apéndice del sistema?*



Él y gente de su calaña nos tendrán en frente a la hora de trabajar por construir la alternativa a millones de trabajadores de nuestro país que hoy en día caen en el derrotismo o en la derecha reaccionaria a causa del vacío que ha dejado la _izquierda_ en la lucha de los trabajadores.
Nuestro trabajo militante habla por nosotros. Ni hoy ni nunca nos sumaremos a una moda para llegar a más gente. Nosotros sacamos los militantes del trabajo y no de parecerle bien a cuatro progres hijos de papá.

Opinión "Ladran, luego cabalgamos" - El Baluarte


----------



## Komanche O_o (2 Mar 2021)

Gente valiente y combativa que no se rinde, tienen una tarea TITANICA por delante enfrentándose a todos.....


----------



## Komanche O_o (2 Mar 2021)




----------



## Turgot (5 Mar 2021)




----------



## Komanche O_o (6 Mar 2021)

Pues han sacado unos carnets de militante muy pizzpis


----------



## Turgot (8 Mar 2021)




----------



## Komanche O_o (8 Mar 2021)

Turgot dijo:


>



Estoy mayor, me pierdo con tanto posmodernsimo....


----------



## vividor (8 Mar 2021)

Comunicado del FRENTE OBRERO ante el 8M:


*08 Mar 8 de marzo. Día Internacional de la Mujer Trabajadora*

Un año más llegamos al 8 de marzo, día Internacional de la Mujer Trabajadora, fecha señalada históricamente como un *día de lucha* – por supuesto, *de clases*– esta vez con la prohibición de manifestarse debido a la situación con la pandemia.


En sus inicios, había sido un día combativo y revolucionario, pero desde hace muchos años *este día ha sido secuestrado*. Primero, por las feministas, profundamente liberales y, posteriormente, por los Queers, que lo han convertido, literalmente, en un *día inofensivo, festivo, desclasado y que nada tiene que ver con sus orígenes*.


Lo que nació en recuerdo a mujeres mártires de la clase obrera, y como un día de lucha por los derechos de las trabajadoras se ha convertido en todo lo contrario, instrumentalizado por feministas o por Queers, *perdiendo toda la esencia de clase*.


En múltiples ocasiones hemos defendido públicamente nuestra caracterización del feminismo como un movimiento, en esencia, burgués y liberal, cuyas teorías y preceptos están muy alejados de la realidad y, además, no dan solución a los problemas reales que sufren las trabajadoras. *El feminismo es algo totalmente asimilado por el sistema* y que en las condiciones materiales actuales *no tiene nada de revolucionario*.


La lucha por los derechos de las mujeres trabajadoras es algo que está dentro de la lucha de clases, de la *lucha por la transformación de nuestra sociedad*. Intentar equiparar luchas o separarlas solo sirve para debilitar la organización obrera.


No hay más que ver el papel nocivo que este movimiento ha tenido, por ejemplo, en las organizaciones sindicales, que han dejado de lado la lucha de clases y se dedican al ecologismo capitalista, el feminismo y demás luchas parciales mal enfocadas.


De todas formas, este año hemos decidido poner el punto de mira de la campaña del 8 de marzo en el feminismo-Queer. Lo expresamos así para diferenciarlo de otras corrientes feministas que se oponen a él, pero que son igual de liberales y que en la época actual han pasado a ser minoritarias. *Lo mainstream es lo Queer y nos hemos centrado en la crítica al Ministerio de Igualdad y en su proyecto de ley Trans.*


Algunos nos criticarán por centrarnos en esto, nos acusaran de obsesionarnos con ello, pero estos “críticos” no se dan cuenta de dos cosas. En primer lugar, *quien está en el gobierno son ellos*, son los que mandan, es el poder contra el que luchamos y, aunque mucha gente no sea consciente, el daño producido por estas políticas les afectará. En segundo lugar, toda organización revolucionaria tiene el deber de *oponerse y combatir a aquellas corrientes de pensamiento capitalistas que intentan infiltrarse dentro del movimiento obrero*, el posmodernismo ideológico, y, en este caso, la Teoría Queer. Infectan las organizaciones obreras condenándolas al inmovilismo y al seguidismo de los dictados del sistema. ¿De qué transformación de la sociedad vamos a hablar si tenemos miedo a confrontar con aquellos que nos imposibilitan nuestro trabajo y atentan contra los objetivos e intereses de los trabajadores? La lucha ideológica es una prioridad para nosotros. Evitándola solo estaríamos conciliando y, por lo tanto, traicionando nuestros principios.


Mucha gente nos criticará y preguntará porqué no nos hemos ceñido a reivindicar el 8 de marzo como Día Internacional de la Mujer Trabajadora y que nos hemos ganado a pulso el linchamiento y criminalización que vamos a recibir. Sin embargo, eso *sería traicionar no solo a todos los que nos precedieron y a nuestros principios*, sino, además, a toda la gente que nos ha conocido y que cree en nosotros, que nos ve como una alternativa real, como la esperanza obrera. Jamás los traicionaremos, no es una obsesión, es firmeza ideológica, planificación de objetivos y trabajo práctico real.


Nosotros no hacemos política para quedar bien, ni para celebrar días conmemorativos que, además, han vaciado su contenido revolucionario haciendo seguidismo a lo más nauseabundo del panorama político, tampoco para hacer sopas de siglas con todos los grupúsculos de la izquierda. *Nosotros hemos llegado para cambiar las cosas, no titubearemos, iremos de cara. Nosotros no intentamos quedar bien con nadie, actuamos por principios.


¡Por los derechos de las trabajadoras!


¡Contra los dogmas de fe del sistema!*

8 de marzo. Día Internacional de la Mujer Trabajadora - Frente Obrero


----------



## Turgot (8 Mar 2021)

¡La Virgen!


----------



## rejon (8 Mar 2021)

Esta es la mejor pancarta que vas a ver hoy: “Irene Montero, vividora del 8M”.


----------



## tomy (8 Mar 2021)

Mujeres de la izquierda antiglobalista contra Irena Montero.
Irene Montero: Mujeres de la izquierda desencantada con Podemos boicotean a la ministra de Igualdad, "la vividora del 8M"


----------



## Anna E. (8 Mar 2021)

vividor dijo:


> El FRENTE OBRERO no es negacionísta, sabemos que éxiste una situación sanitaria complicada y nos preocupa que la misma afecte negativamente a los trabajadores, que son los primeros en sufrir los embates de las crisis, sean economicas o sanitarias, en éste caso ambas.



Ya lo has dicho todo que es lo mismo que el resto y que se parece icluso bastante a que dice en su página el WEF.


vividor dijo:


> Obviamente la gestión de la mísma por parte de las multinacionales farmaceúticas debería estar supeditada al bien común y con garantías sobre la salud de las personas por encima de beneficios cortoplacistas de los mercados y sus CEOs. Por desgracia ésto será lo más dificil, por que en principio ni la UE ni los gobiernos nacionales están por la labor...



La gestión de la vacuna será después de comprarla y si ya te has manifestado pro-pandemia de la OMS bajo los parametros de financiación privada, no te queda otra para salir del puto bucle malversado que han creado desde los imperios mediáticos.


vividor dijo:


> El FRENTE es POLITICAMENTE INCORRECTO, tenemos las ideas claras y nos resbala lo que opine la "hizkierdah" o el reaccionarísmo de Derechas.



¿Qué opináis del derecho del pueblo a defenderse y portar armas?


----------



## vividor (8 Mar 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> ¡La Virgen!



Uno nos llama anarquístas, okupas vividores y comunistas de mierda. Menos mal que como dicen los progres despertamos la simpatía de los Cayetanos y VOXeros medio...

Tendría que ver los bonitos mensajes de "conciliación" que nos envían Neonazis de diferentes grupúsculos con amenazas de reventarnos los dientes...


----------



## vividor (8 Mar 2021)

Anna E. dijo:


> ¿Qué opináis del derecho del pueblo a defenderse y portar armas?



Te dejo ésto, te lo lees si quieres...

Declaration Of Rights Of The Working And Exploited People


----------



## Von Rudel (8 Mar 2021)

Al menos existe una izquierda con un poco de cabeza fuera de las chorradas progres.


Jamas les votare pero al menos los respeto.


----------



## Anna E. (8 Mar 2021)

vividor dijo:


> Te dejo ésto, te lo lees si quieres...
> 
> Declaration Of Rights Of The Working And Exploited People



Es una pregunta sencilla, determinante y en español *¿El patrimonio de la fuerza armada solo para el Estado o también como un derecho para el pueblo?*


----------



## vividor (8 Mar 2021)

Anna E. dijo:


> Es una pregunta sencilla, determinante y en español *¿El patrimonio de la fuerza armada solo para el Estado o también como un derecho para el pueblo?*



ES UN TEXTO SENCILLO, ESCRITO EN INGLÉS Y FÁCIL DE ENTENDER.


----------



## ajrf (8 Mar 2021)

Pues más allá de las formas, al menos los del Frente Obrero no parecen estar contaminados por la ideología woke.


----------



## Anna E. (8 Mar 2021)

vividor dijo:


> ES UN TEXTO SENCILLO, ESCRITO EN INGLÉS Y FÁCIL DE ENTENDER.



*¿Os presentáis a las elecciones de algún país anglosajón o dáis por hecho el bilingüismo para vuestra campaña política entre en la clase trabajadora española?*
Bastante tenemos con tener que leer en inglés al WorldEconomicForum con sus planes y lo que pública la UE sobre el código ético de la vacuna que será sí o sí voluntaria digan lo que digan los políticos y massmedias españoles.
Eso nos ha servido para ver que el que no ha denunciado la criminalización y brutalidad que se ha empleado contra el pueblo español sin ningún rigor sanitario, es un fascista globalista y pesebrero HDLGP que lo único que espera es que le paguen plaza o sillón el BCE, FMI y sus agendas


----------



## vividor (8 Mar 2021)

Anna E. dijo:


> *¿Os presentáis a las elecciones de algún país anglosajón o dáis por hecho el bilingüismo para vuestra campaña política entre en la clase trabajadora española?*
> Bastante tenemos con tener que leer en inglés al WorldEconomicForum con sus planes y lo que pública la UE sobre el código ético de la vacuna que será sí o sí voluntaria digan lo que digan los políticos y massmedias españoles.
> Eso nos ha servido para ver que el que no ha denunciado la criminalización y brutalidad que se ha empleado contra el pueblo español sin ningún rigor sanitario, es un fascista globalista y pesebrero HDLGP que lo único que espera es que le paguen plaza o sillón el BCE, FMI y sus agendas



Creo que no lo entiendes. Me preguntas por el derecho a portar armas y yo te digo que desde una Posición Marxista Leninista (la mía y predominante en el FO) donde LOS TRABAJADORES SON EL ESTADO Y SON EL ÚNICO SUJETO REVOLUCIONARIO Y SOCIAL, y donde no existe la explotación capitalísta ni la propiedad privada ¿me hablas de armas?... Y ojo, que no somos Anti Militaristas. Además, en la Unión Sovietica habia posibilidad de tener armas de forma regulada...

El FRENTE OBRERO no se ha presentado a ningun proceso electoral en España, estamos organizandonos y pendientes del congreso nacional. 
Una vez realizado si acudiremos a las próximas citas electorales.


----------



## Anna E. (8 Mar 2021)

vividor dijo:


> donde LOS TRABAJADORES SON EL ESTADO Y SON EL ÚNICO SUJETO REVOLUCIONARIO Y SOCIAL, y donde no existe la explotación capitalísta ni la propiedad privada ¿me hablas de armas?



Pues ni os molestéis en presentaros porque para esa idea actualizada a la versión euro ya hay partidos de sobra por no decir todos.
Entiendo eso sí, que no hay armas ni para el pueblo ni para la policia ¿O si?


----------



## vividor (8 Mar 2021)

Anna E. dijo:


> Pues ni os molestéis en presentaros porque para esa idea actualizada a la versión euro ya hay partidos de sobra por no decir todos.
> Entiendo eso sí, que no hay armas ni para el pueblo ni para la policia ¿O si?



"idea actualizada a la versión euro ya hay partidos de sobra" - ponme esa larga lista de partidos que sean como nosotros...

Y no te preocupes, no necesitamos la condescendencia ni la aprobación de nadie para presentarnos, no hemos venido a hacer amiguitos.

Lo otro es seguir erre que erre... Si no lo quieres entender desde una optica "liberal conservadora" es tú problema.


----------



## Anna E. (8 Mar 2021)

vividor dijo:


> Y no te preocupes, no necesitamos la condescendencia ni la aprobación de nadie para presentarnos, no hemos venido a hacer amiguitos.



Ya ya, eso está claro, pasa mucho con las Dos Españas; llegan haciendo 'enemigos' pero solo hasta pillar sitio en el hemiciclo.

Y la lista de partidos que en versión revisada al euro y al endeudamiento están completamente de acuerdo con que "LOS TRABAJADORES SON EL ESTADO Y SON EL ÚNICO SUJETO REVOLUCIONARIO Y SOCIAL" todos, incluidos los liberal conservadores que votan los babyboomers hijos del desarrollismo franquista.
Como ya estamos en el siglo XXI es cuestión de darle una vuelta "EL ESTADO ENDEUDADO SERÁ TU TRABAJO Y EL ÚNICO SUJETO REVOLUCIONARIO Y SOCIAL"

*Entonces ¿las armás qué, para todos, para nadie o solo para el Estado?*


----------



## Anna E. (8 Mar 2021)

vividor dijo:


> donde LOS TRABAJADORES SON EL ESTADO Y SON EL ÚNICO SUJETO REVOLUCIONARIO Y SOCIAL, y donde no existe la explotación capitalísta ni la propiedad privada ¿me hablas de armas?



*¿Te has dado una vuelta por los planes del WorldEconomicForum? No difieren mucho de lo que dices.*
Por supuesto su ideal social también es sin armas, pero los usanos negros y ultraizquierdistas andan un poco cruzados, no se fian mucho con razón y no parecen por la labor de prescindir de la posibilidad de milicias populares contra el Estado.


----------



## Anna E. (8 Mar 2021)

vividor dijo:


> Lo otro es seguir erre que erre...



La cosa es no contestar. En resumen, COVIDIANOS, SIN DENUNCIA A LA CRIMINALIZACIÓN Y DIEZMA DEL PUEBLO ESPAÑOL, GLOBALISTAS y otros más para el circo y sus gastos


----------



## vividor (8 Mar 2021)

Anna E. dijo:


> La cosa es no contestar. Otros más para el circo y el gasto.



Te repites con el tema de las armas. Y aburres. 
Y el World Economic Forum es "comunista" y busca la dictadura del proletariado. Claro.

Hasta luego.


----------



## Anna E. (8 Mar 2021)

vividor dijo:


> Te repites con el tema de las armas. Y aburres.



Y vosotros con los DERECHOS DE LAS MUJERES y ese circo twittero de género con fines electoralistas.
El tema es no mencionar el DERECHOS DE LOS ESPAÑOLES vulnerados más allá de todo rigor y como en ningún país del mundo por parte del Estado.
Porque claro, criticar a una posible oposición sí, al Estado sí quiero pillar asiento y que me lo paguen, ya no.

¿E*l World Economic Forum es "comunista" y busca la dictadura del proletariado? NO para eso ya imprime dinero a los de las ambiciones políticas ficticias.

Gestionar vacunas dice....

Todo aquel, que tras este brutal año, quiera pillar tajada y sillón de la crítica a la clase política, sin cuestionar lo brutal de lo que nos han hecho al pueblo ES UN NEO-FASCISTA GLOBALISTA y nada más, vaya de lo que vaya.*


----------



## MalaPelicula (9 Mar 2021)

Cuando se quiten el morado de la banderita podrán decir que son algo nuevo, mientras tanto, mas de los mismo.


----------



## Decipher (9 Mar 2021)

Bastante senato para ser socialistas subnormales.


----------



## Turgot (10 Mar 2021)

MalaPelicula dijo:


> Cuando se quiten el morado de la banderita podrán decir que son algo nuevo, mientras tanto, mas de los mismo.



Claro, porque la rojigualda es la última novedad del mercado...


----------



## MalaPelicula (10 Mar 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> Claro, porque la rojigualda es la última novedad del mercado...



Me refiero a que se venden como algo nuevo en la "izquierda".

Y algo "izquierdista" que realmente fuese nuevo en nuestro pais, empezaría por respetar los colores.


----------



## Turgot (10 Mar 2021)

MalaPelicula dijo:


> Me refiero a que se venden como algo nuevo en la "izquierda".
> 
> Y algo "izquierdista" que realmente fuese nuevo en nuestro pais, empezaría por respetar los colores.



Porque lo digas tú. No se de qué colores hablas.


----------



## MalaPelicula (10 Mar 2021)

El frente obrero este es kk grande.

Proinmigracion a tope, plurinacionalidad etc...

Esta hecho para los rebotados que ya no aguantaban las chaladuras LGTBI mas extremas de Podemos, en el resto son iguales.


----------



## Luftwuaje (10 Mar 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> Porque lo digas tú. No se de qué colores hablas.



Creo que se refiere al rojo y amarillo que adornaron primero la bandera de la marina desde hace algo menos de 250 años y que un tiempo después ya se adoptaron definitivamente para la bandera nacional. (exceptuando un breve lapso temporal en el que se incluye por error el color morado además de los antes ya nombrados ).


----------



## Turgot (10 Mar 2021)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Creo que se refiere al rojo y amarillo que adornaron primero la bandera de la marina desde hace algo menos de 250 años y que un tiempo después ya se adoptaron definitivamente para la bandera nacional. (exceptuando un breve lapso temporal en el que se incluye por error el color morado además de los antes ya nombrados ).



Pues eso, una bandera que eligió Carlos III al túntun para que los barcos españoles no se cañonearan entre ellos

No tiene ningún significado especial y además han sido un bandera bastante gafe


----------



## Luftwuaje (10 Mar 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> Pues eso, una bandera que eligió Carlos III al túntun para que los barcos españoles no se cañonearan entre ellos
> 
> No tiene ningún significado especial y además han sido un bandera bastante gafe





Turgot dijo:


> Pues eso, una bandera que eligió Carlos III al túntun para que los barcos españoles no se cañonearan entre ellos
> 
> No tiene ningún significado especial y además han sido un bandera bastante gafe



Lo del gafe aún siendo cierto me ha hecho gracia. 

El significado? El mismo que el de cualquier otra bandera, escudo, emblema, símbolo, etc, etc. Representar algo, desde un pueblo hasta una idea política pasando por un equipo de fórmula 1. Que te guste o no lo que represente, o que te identifiques con ello o no, ya es problema de cada uno, pero eso no implica que carezca de significado. 
De todos modos creo que no nos llevaría a ninguna parte el debate sobre los símbolos y el papel que han jugado en la historia de la humanidad, pero bueno, ahí están; los de unos y los de otros...


----------



## MalaPelicula (10 Mar 2021)

Tiene mucho significado e importancia, aunque le falta un águila para mi gusto.

El morado ese da grima, por si no teníamos ya suficiente con el feminismo desquiciado, ahora tambien recordarlo cada vez que se vea la bandera nacional.


----------



## Turgot (11 Mar 2021)

Esto me crea sentimientos encontrados


----------



## Decipher (11 Mar 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> Pues eso, una bandera que eligió Carlos III al túntun para que los barcos españoles no se cañonearan entre ellos
> 
> No tiene ningún significado especial y además han sido un bandera bastante gafe



No hables de banderas gafes, que el truño morado se lleva la palma.


----------



## Turgot (11 Mar 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> No hables de banderas gafes, que el truño morado se lleva la palma.



Los primeros días del golpe de estado del 36 los sublevados usaban la tricolor. Concidió que la sustituyeron por la vieja rojigualda y entonces ya sí. se convirtió en feroz guerra civil sin posibilidad de volver atrás


----------



## Decipher (11 Mar 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> Los primeros días del golpe de estado del 36 los sublevados usaban la tricolor. Concidió que la sustituyeron por la vieja rojigualda y entonces ya sí. se convirtió en feroz guerra civil sin posibilidad de volver atrás



Mientras asesinaban a la oposición los rojos tambien usaban la tricolor. Cuando no usaban la comunista. Otra aún mas gafe.


----------



## Turgot (11 Mar 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Mientras asesinaban a la oposición los rojos tambien usaban la tricolor. Cuando no usaban la comunista. Otra aún mas gafe.



La usaron muy poco, y menos para asesinar. La bandera roja o la rojinegra


----------



## Decipher (11 Mar 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> La usaron muy poco, y menos para asesinar. La bandera roja o la rojinegra



La usaban constantemente mientras asesinaban, sobre todo durante la guerra. Eso y el fisting en alto.


----------



## vividor (11 Mar 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> Esto me crea sentimientos encontrados



¿Por?


----------



## Turgot (11 Mar 2021)

vividor dijo:


> ¿Por?



Roma Gallardo ultimamente tiene una presencia en TV desmedida y sospechosa. Cierto que no es tonto, y que es el modelo objetivo del FO: persona procedente de una tradición de izquierdas que no traga con toda la posmodernez

UTBH es un payaso

Bien porque el vídeo tendrá muchos clicks


----------



## Turgot (11 Mar 2021)

Que cojones, yo quería poner esto


----------



## vividor (11 Mar 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> Roma Gallardo ultimamente tiene una presencia en TV desmedida y sospechosa. Cierto que no es tonto, y que es el modelo objetivo del FO: persona procedente de una tradición de izquierdas que no traga con toda la posmodernez
> 
> UTBH es un payaso
> 
> Bien porque el vídeo tendrá muchos clicks



¿Has puesto bien el link? es que me sale una cosa sobre VOX... 

En cuanto al debate del domingo no son gente de mi devoción, me pasa como a ti, pero la estratégia ahora mismo es usar a esta gente para lograr el objetivo de que nos conozcan. 

Aunque a muchos no nos convenza la entendemos, a día de hoy el "salvame" que es todo esto de "llutubers" Y redes llega a mucha gente y funciona de cara a llegar a la gente... Aunque a veces parezca contraproducente...


----------



## Turgot (17 Mar 2021)




----------



## Turgot (20 Mar 2021)




----------



## Turgot (22 Mar 2021)




----------



## Turgot (24 Mar 2021)




----------



## Turgot (27 Mar 2021)




----------



## cuasi-pepito (27 Mar 2021)

Bueno, no hay que emocionarse.

Vivimos en tal distopia que unos tipos con algo de sentido común suponen toda una revolución en algunos aspectos. 

A la teoría queer le Dan buena cera, al feminismo también aunque no se sobran tanto, tema inmigración también dicen algo aunque no mucho, pero algo dicen. 

También le meten caña a Erdogan y defienden a Armenia... Y son de los pocos que se han enfrentado con armas de verdad a los follacabras en Siria. Y por eso han comido cárcel. 

Pero si bien valen para dar cera no me gusta su stalinismo. Yo era de su cuerda cuando era joven, y también hay autoritarismo, culto al líder y confunden organización con imposición de orden interno.

Es tal la deriva de la izquierda que una organización stalinista se ve algo normal, y con sentido común.


----------



## Turgot (30 Mar 2021)




----------



## Turgot (1 Abr 2021)




----------



## Turgot (5 Abr 2021)




----------



## Turgot (7 Abr 2021)




----------



## Komanche O_o (7 Abr 2021)

Ahora andan de broncas en Twitter con Santiago Armesilla por la cuestión de la unidad nacional. 

Qué lástima cuando la izquierda se pelea por temas tangenciales cuando ni siquiera tiene un escaño. Discutiendo sobre Catalunya cuando los fascistas están entrando en Gran Vía 
-----------_===---


----------



## Komanche O_o (7 Abr 2021)




----------



## Turgot (11 Abr 2021)




----------



## Turgot (14 Abr 2021)




----------



## vividor (14 Abr 2021)

*POR LA REPÚBLICA POPULAR Y FEDERAL,*
*¡VIVA ESPAÑA CON HONRA!*
*¡VIVA EL FRENTE OBRERO!.*


----------



## Komanche O_o (14 Abr 2021)

*Uy, no te creas*, @Turgot , llevan una semana comportándose como niñosrrrrrata en twitter, de broncas con Santiago Armesilla, por la cuestiones de la unidad nacional, el derecho a votar independencia y la idea peregrina de un supraestructura hispanista con Am. Latina...

Vamos, por cuestiones de Gobierno que están muy por encima de su poder real, cuando no tienen (AUN ) ni un diputado..., no se yo, no se yo....


----------



## Komanche O_o (14 Abr 2021)




----------



## delhierro (14 Abr 2021)

Ayios dijo:


> ¿Te imaginas un país donde la izquierda no sea antipatriota? Sería maravilloso.



Claro, por eso los fachillas amais a Cuba, Corea del Norte, la URSS ..... anda no me jodas.

Ahora le dais bola a estos, que estan más infiltrados por las cloacas ( solo hay que bucear en la vida del "lider" ) que la hostia, simplemente porque suponeis que así lo mismo despistais a algun votante de izquierdas.

Y la izquierda es tan o más patriota que la derecha, simplemente su concepto de lo que debe ser España es diferente.


----------



## Komanche O_o (15 Abr 2021)

Estás nerviosillo, @delhierro?


----------



## delhierro (15 Abr 2021)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Estás nerviosillo, @delhierro?



¿ por ?


----------



## Komanche O_o (15 Abr 2021)

delhierro dijo:


> ¿ por ?


----------



## delhierro (15 Abr 2021)

Komanche o_O dijo:


>



Me encanta la estetica, el problema es que asusta. Otro problema más grave es la trayectoria y para que se montan las cosas.


----------



## Komanche O_o (15 Abr 2021)

delhierro dijo:


> Me encanta la estetica, el problema es que asusta. Otro problema más grave es la trayectoria y para que se montan las cosas.



En la puuuuuuta vais a volver a juntar tanta peña, os quedan cuatro charos y medio soyboy de lenguaja inclusiva


----------



## Komanche O_o (15 Abr 2021)




----------



## delhierro (15 Abr 2021)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> En la puuuuuuta vais a volver a juntar tanta peña, os quedan cuatro charos y medio soyboy de lenguaja inclusiva



No os vieron el Vallecas, hubierais lucido de puta madre las banderas.

Cada vez que hablas de "charos" como el voxeras anormal medio del foro, me cuesta no dar al boton de ignorados. No lo hago porque a diferencia del otro que habla de estos tios parece que en el fondo te crees la historia.


----------



## HaCHa (16 Abr 2021)

A mí me pudre mucho ver las cosas que nos soltáis a los troskos desde la grada nazbol/rojiparda.
Entre otras cosas porque, pa qué negarlo, yo llevo unos meses considerando la posibilidad de votar al PML, si es que alguna vez se puede.

Todos tenemos nuestras contradicciones, pero pocas apestan tanto como las de la vicepresidenta... Y algo habrá que hacer al respecto.
Y no soy un caso raro, en mi tinglado andamos todos igual. Más de uno se ha pasado ya al Frente Obrero, harto de tanto mamoneo.


----------



## vividor (16 Abr 2021)

HaCHa dijo:


> A mí me pudre mucho ver las cosas que nos soltáis a los troskos desde la grada nazbol/rojiparda.
> Entre otras cosas porque, pa qué negarlo, yo llevo unos meses considerando la posibilidad de votar al PML, si es que alguna vez se puede.
> 
> Todos tenemos nuestras contradicciones, pero pocas apestan tanto como las de la vicepresidenta... Y algo habrá que hacer al respecto.
> Y no soy un caso raro, en mi tinglado andamos todos igual. Más de uno se ha pasado ya al Frente Obrero, harto de tanto mamoneo.



En el PML (RC) lo tienes complicado de militar si eres Troskista. Hay una linea clara y bien definida del militante. En cuanto a votarles, no va a ser posible, son un partido sin pretensiones de presentarse a las elecciones.

En cuanto al FO, es bienvenido todo el mundo si viene a aportar trabajo militante, tener las ideas claras de lo que es el FO, lo que defiende y la linea que sigue.

La verdad es que hay un ambiente cojonudo de camaradería, incluso gente que no es comunista pero que comparte el ideario del FO se ha sorprendido con el partido.


----------



## Komanche O_o (17 Abr 2021)

HaCHa dijo:


> A mí me pudre mucho ver las cosas que nos soltáis a los troskos desde la grada nazbol/rojiparda.
> Entre otras cosas porque, pa qué negarlo, yo llevo unos meses considerando la posibilidad de votar al PML, si es que alguna vez se puede.
> 
> Todos tenemos nuestras contradicciones, pero pocas apestan tanto como las de la vicepresidenta... Y algo habrá que hacer al respecto.
> Y no soy un caso raro, en mi tinglado andamos todos igual. Más de uno se ha pasado ya al Frente Obrero, harto de tanto mamoneo.



Vamos a ver...., un nazbol quiere crear un *sistema bolchevique* bajo principios étnicos y raciales. Pureza de sangre, superioridad racuial y cosas nazis, Peter, Ejemplo: Corea del Norte (aunque no es bolche...  )
Es una idea curiosa, la verdad






Un rojipardismo es un rojete con mucho nacionalismo y moralmente conservador. Ejemplo= Rusia Soviética. Es el escalón previo en la Digievolucion.

----
Sobre las contradicciones Vicepresi, es lo que pasa cuando se intenta conciliar la socialdemocracia centrista (UP) con la derecha Cayetana (PSOE).
Y cuando le encargas hacer la revolución a unos profesores de universidad A++++ y un puñado de pijos de clase alta., que te pintan un banco de arcoiris 

La teoría y práctica revoluciónonaria de UP es:
Up: Quiero acabar con el Régimen Cayetano.
Reg Cay: NO.
Up: Pues me compro un chalet, machista!!! Todes y todxs!!


----------



## Turgot (17 Abr 2021)

¿Pero de verdad merece la pena hablar de troskismo o antitroskismo cuando la URSS hace una generación que no existe?


----------



## Komanche O_o (17 Abr 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> ¿Pero de verdad merece la pena hablar de troskismo o antitroskismo cuando la URSS hace una generación que no existe?



de ANTITROSKISMO, SIEMPRE!!! 
Los troskos son la herramienta del Cayetanado para reventar a la izquierda


----------



## HaCHa (17 Abr 2021)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Los troskos son la herramienta del Cayetanado para reventar a la izquierda



Ahora nos liaríamos a discutir cosa mala pero para qué. Yo ya soy mayorcito como para los debates del Frente de Liberación de Judea y eso. 

En fin, la izquierda es plural, no una jerarquía piramidal. Cuando no sabe convivir con el vecindario le pasa lo que le pasa en España.
Como dijo uno de los sabios del califa, en nuestro país, la izquierda sólo está unida en el exilio o en la cárcel.

Lo gordo es que yo podría perfectamente integrarme en un tinglado de FO para muchas cosas, lo mismo que consigo entenderme con podemitas para otras... Esto es, que si queréis ser cerriles pues eh, yourselves comrades. Pero yo paso, soy flexible, me sentiría cómodo en un Frente Popular o algo así. Hace mucho que renuncié a las grandes manadas homogéneas y los monocultivos cerebrales, es lo que tiene llevar toda la vida apostando por unos partidos que caben en un taxi.


----------



## Komanche O_o (17 Abr 2021)

Qué lool te has marcado, @HaCHa....


----------



## Jeb Stuart (17 Abr 2021)

ES que si defiendes realmente a los obreros, no puedes estar a favor de la inmigración, la progresía, la digitalización, la economia verde y toda esa basura.

Cualquier persona entiende que la inmigración es dumping salarial, la progresía son impuestos, la digitalización es paro y la economía verde es fascismo.


----------



## HaCHa (17 Abr 2021)

Jeb Stuart dijo:


> Cualquier persona entiende que la inmigración es dumping salarial, la progresía son impuestos, la digitalización es paro y la economía verde es fascismo.



Correcto. Como esto otro: cualquier persona entiende que combatir la inmigración es luchar contra el oxígeno, combatir la progresía es combatir el avance natural de la sociedad, combatir la digitalización es involucionista e ineficiente...

Que oyes, todo mi respeto a las formas de socialismo utópico y al idealismo que no está dispuesto a resignarse al devenir de la historia y a las fuerzas que lo asolan todo; pero no me digáis que alguien que ha claudicado tras mucho pelear es un derrotao, porque la puta realidad es que piensa igual que vosotros y que lo único que os separa de él es la fe en la viabilidad de un marco teórico en concreto. Y eso es algo que con el paso del tiempo va cambiando.

Al final todo tendríamos que verlo como distintos niveles de energía en un mismo ejercicio, y no como facciones irreconciliables y enfrentadas.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (17 Abr 2021)

HaCHa dijo:


> Correcto. Como esto otro: cualquier persona entiende que combatir la inmigración es luchar contra el oxígeno, combatir la progresía es combatir el avance natural de la sociedad, combatir la digitalización es involucionista e ineficiente...
> 
> Que oyes, todo mi respeto a las formas de socialismo utópico y al idealismo que no está dispuesto a resignarse al devenir de la historia y a las fuerzas que lo asolan todo; pero no me digáis que alguien que ha claudicado tras mucho pelear es un derrotao, porque la puta realidad es que piensa igual que vosotros y que lo único que os separa de él es la fe en la viabilidad de un marco teórico en concreto. Y eso es algo que con el paso del tiempo va cambiando.
> 
> Al final todo tendríamos que verlo como distintos niveles de energía en un mismo ejercicio, y no como facciones irreconciliables y enfrentadas.



Si si, el socialismo funciona de puta madre, hay mucha evidencia empírica y tal


----------



## HaCHa (17 Abr 2021)

Jeb Stuart dijo:


> Si si, el socialismo funciona de puta madre, hay mucha evidencia empírica y tal



La socialdemocracia funcionó en este continente... mientras duró la URSS.
Eso no me lo vas a negar. ¿O qué?


----------



## Komanche O_o (20 Abr 2021)

bueno, pues los seguidores de F.O. y los de Armesilla ya se han peleado y roto relaciones por la cuestiuon d ela unidad nacional.
Armesilla les acusa de antimarxistas por ser partidarios del federalismo e incluir la posibilidad de una secesión del territorio catalán, aunque ellos estén en contra.
Los de F.O. le acusan a Armesilla de antimarxista  por no querer incluirla, de ser un nacionalista y se der una garbancero que se pasa el día twitteando sin hacer nada. Otros proyectos, como el de Iberismo , les parece que lo toma desde posiciones imperialistas, de nostalgia imperial.

Es una lastima que la izquierda no sepa aunar voluntades y se esté peleando por temas tangenciales y muy lejanos, por la pureza ideología de enciclopedia, por egos de ver quien es el verdadero hijo de Lenin en la tierra

*Otra vez que gana Don Cayetano*


----------



## Komanche O_o (20 Abr 2021)




----------



## Turgot (20 Abr 2021)




----------



## Turgot (23 Abr 2021)




----------



## Komanche O_o (24 Abr 2021)

Las oligarquías se preparan para el mayor saqueo de la historia de la nacion y nuestros pensadores enzarzados en peleas de niñosrrrrrrata y midiendose quien tiene el Marxismo más largo


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (24 Abr 2021)

Ayios dijo:


> ¿Te imaginas un país donde la izquierda no sea antipatriota? Sería maravilloso.



¿Y la derecha?

Porque no hay nada mas antipatriota que un filofranquista y/o filoborbonista, que es la pura negacion de la soberanía y la libertad nacional.

El voto que sea plebiscitario para la opción más Republicana siempre hasta que haya Libertad Constituyente en igualdad ante la ley y el estado para todos los españoles.


----------



## Turgot (25 Abr 2021)




----------



## Turgot (29 Abr 2021)




----------



## Komanche O_o (30 Abr 2021)

En defensa de Stalin!!


----------



## John Galt 007 (1 May 2021)

Odio a los comunistas como el que mas, pero Stalin me cae bien. No como el MARICON DE MIERDA de Hitler. 

STALIN es el autentico HOMBRE DE ACERO.


----------



## Komanche O_o (1 May 2021)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Odio a los comunistas como el que mas, pero Stalin me cae bien. No como el MARICON DE MIERDA de Hitler.
> 
> STALIN es el autentico HOMBRE DE ACERO.



*Era muy pizzpi..*.


----------



## Turgot (3 May 2021)




----------



## P*A*R*K*S (3 May 2021)

Tiene contempladas las vías electorales esta gente? 

Porque podrían sacar más votos que las escisiones del pce o que partidos como recortes cero o así.


----------



## vividor (3 May 2021)

P*A*R*K*S dijo:


> Tiene contempladas las vías electorales esta gente?
> 
> Porque podrían sacar más votos que las escisiones del pce o que partidos como recortes cero o así.



Sí nos presentaremos a las elecciones. Pero no es el fin principal.


----------



## Turgot (3 May 2021)

vividor dijo:


> Sí nos presentaremos a las elecciones. Pero no es el fin principal.



¿A las de Madrid se presentan? ¿O todavía no?


----------



## vividor (3 May 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> ¿A las de Madrid se presentan? ¿O todavía no?



No a Madrid no nos presentamos aún. Queremos hacer el congreso fundacional con militantes de toda España antes de iniciar ninguna aventura electoral. A algunos les puede parecer una chorrada y podriamos habernos presentando ahora a Madrid, con prisas y a lo loco, pero tenemos unos principios y queremos ser firmes con ellos. No nos interesan las prisas.


----------



## Turgot (3 May 2021)

vividor dijo:


> No a Madrid no nos presentamos aún. Queremos hacer el congreso fundacional con militantes de toda España antes de iniciar ninguna aventura electoral. A algunos les puede parecer una chorrada y podriamos habernos presentando ahora a Madrid, con prisas y a lo loco, pero tenemos unos principios y queremos ser firmes con ellos. No nos interesan las prisas.



Mejor, está bien lo de no precipitarse, tenerlo todo bien afinado cuando llegue el momento. Lo prefiero, yo por ahora abstención.


----------



## vividor (3 May 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> Bien, está bien lo de no precipitarse. Lo prefiero, yo por ahora abstención.



En Madrid ya existe una estructura bastante grande y podriamos haber creado una lista electoral y un programa politico más allá de los puntos generales de la web. Pero no nos parecía coherente. Y no nos gustan las prisas. Entiendo que desde otro punto de vísta si existe urgencia para que una formación como nosotros se presente YA. 

Ya sabes como somos, vamos a nuestro ritmo y sin seguir presiones ni ninguna linea ajena a nuestra forma de ser.


----------



## P*A*R*K*S (3 May 2021)

vividor dijo:


> Sí nos presentaremos a las elecciones. Pero no es el fin principal.



Yo si fuera el que manda en el FO, pasaría bastante de hacer elecciones, más bien invertiría el tiempo en formar chavales que no sintonizan con ninguna idea política, además que si se presentaran a las elecciones el marcaje de los progress sería implacable, como cuando dos le gritaron al chepas en la complutense y todos en Twitter bramaban.


----------



## vividor (3 May 2021)

P*A*R*K*S dijo:


> Yo si fuera el que manda en el FO, pasaría bastante de hacer elecciones, más bien invertiría el tiempo en formar chavales que no sintonizan con ninguna idea política, además que si se presentaran a las elecciones el marcaje de los progress sería implacable, como cuando dos le gritaron al chepas en la complutense y todos en Twitter bramaban.



En ello estamos, en formar a la militancia y a todos aquellos que simpaticen con el FO.
Las elecciones tienen una importancia relativa, simplemente darnos a conocer y llegar a más gente. Pero no somos un partido del sistema. Y siendo realistas no creo que nos volvamos un partido de masas, es más, lograr un escaño en el parlamento AHORA MÍSMO es complicado.
Pero eso todo no nos desanima, hay trabajo más allá de acudir a unas elecciones.


----------



## OYeah (3 May 2021)

He entrado en su página. 

Lamentable. 

Lo primero una foto yendo de guaperas ahi con los tatus. Todas las alarmas encendidas ya.

Y luego el programa. Salir de Europa. Di que si, campeón, los únicos que nos atan en corto y vamos a dejar el estar en un grupo como ese para que tú o el Chepas o el Sánchez devaluen la neopeseta.

Mierda. No vale una MIERDA.


----------



## Turgot (13 May 2021)




----------



## Turgot (13 May 2021)

Contra la organización estalinista Frente Obrero – PML (RC) – Kaos en la red

_Desgraciadamente, producto de ese descontento y desmoralización, están creciendo organizaciones como el Frente Obrero, nucleado en torno al Partido Marxista-Leninista (Refundación Comunista), un frente transversal roji-pardo con un programa reformista que mezcla un lenguaje pseudorrevolucionario y una imagen estalinista paramilitar con elementos nacional-patrióticos, populistas, machistas y tránsfobos. Con esta fórmula, ideal para el régimen, el Frente obrero podría ser, si sigue su crecimiento, el actor perfecto para impedir la irrupción revolucionaria de la clase obrera y su juventud en esta época de acuciante crisis.
Una muestra del aumento en influencia del Frente Obrero fue la manifestación conmemorativa del 90 aniversario de la proclamación de la II República. Los pequeños grupos estalinistas, fracciones del PCE a lo largo de las últimas décadas (PCPE, PCOE, Iniciativa Comunista, Red Roja, PCE (ml), PCTE, Unión Proletaria, OC Revolución, Partido (m-l) de los Trabajadores…) juntaron entre todos, junto a su matriz el PCE, solo a unas decenas de militantes, predominantemente de las generaciones que vivieron la transición. *Esto contrastaba con la multitud joven organizada por centenares tras las dos pancartas del Frente Obrero y el PML (RM)* con pose y desfile fascistoide portando incluso retratos de dos reaccionarios contrarrevolucionarios: uno, el de Stalin, el que degeneró y deformó burocráticamente el estado obrero de la URSS tras la muerte de Lenin, el de la pseudoteoría del “Socialismo en un solo país” y el sepulturero de la revolución española (sobre esto último hablaremos más adelante para concluir que pasear a Stalin por Madrid es especialmente contrarrevolucionario). _

En negrita en el artículo 

*El Frente Obrero defiende la unidad de España, es contrario a la apertura de las fronteras reivindicando el discurso derechista de la “inmigración ordenada”, se negó a defender al rapero represaliado Pablo Hasel (encarcelado por el delito de injurias a la Corona) y no condenó la represión policial contra las manifestaciones en su apoyo, negándose a protestar contra la violencia del Gobierno PSOE – Unidas Podemos.*


----------



## vividor (13 May 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> Contra la organización estalinista Frente Obrero – PML (RC) – Kaos en la red
> 
> _Desgraciadamente, producto de ese descontento y desmoralización, están creciendo organizaciones como el Frente Obrero, nucleado en torno al Partido Marxista-Leninista (Refundación Comunista), un frente transversal roji-pardo con un programa reformista que mezcla un lenguaje pseudorrevolucionario y una imagen estalinista paramilitar con elementos nacional-patrióticos, populistas, machistas y tránsfobos. Con esta fórmula, ideal para el régimen, el Frente obrero podría ser, si sigue su crecimiento, el actor perfecto para impedir la irrupción revolucionaria de la clase obrera y su juventud en esta época de acuciante crisis.
> Una muestra del aumento en influencia del Frente Obrero fue la manifestación conmemorativa del 90 aniversario de la proclamación de la II República. Los pequeños grupos estalinistas, fracciones del PCE a lo largo de las últimas décadas (PCPE, PCOE, Iniciativa Comunista, Red Roja, PCE (ml), PCTE, Unión Proletaria, OC Revolución, Partido (m-l) de los Trabajadores…) juntaron entre todos, junto a su matriz el PCE, solo a unas decenas de militantes, predominantemente de las generaciones que vivieron la transición. *Esto contrastaba con la multitud joven organizada por centenares tras las dos pancartas del Frente Obrero y el PML (RM)* con pose y desfile fascistoide portando incluso retratos de dos reaccionarios contrarrevolucionarios: uno, el de Stalin, el que degeneró y deformó burocráticamente el estado obrero de la URSS tras la muerte de Lenin, el de la pseudoteoría del “Socialismo en un solo país” y el sepulturero de la revolución española (sobre esto último hablaremos más adelante para concluir que pasear a Stalin por Madrid es especialmente contrarrevolucionario). _



El otro día estuvimos comentando los camaradas, en los diferentes foros que tiene el partido, al respecto de éste articulo. Quienes firman ésta "patraña" es un grupúsculo Trotskista, que son unas 20-30 personas muy conocidas en los ámbitos de la "izquierda" por ser especialistas en dinamitar la Organización y el trabajo en todo grupo donde se infiltran. 

Ahora vienen con la pataleta en la web ésta. Primero decian que no ibamos a ningún sitio y ahora no paran de vernos crecer y allí donde vamos somos mayoría, como se demostró el 14 de Abril. 

Ellos no representan a nadie, más allá de sus cuatro pajas mentales y la veintena de frikis revisionistas que actúan como zapa del posmodernismo y la destrucción de la conciencia de clase.


----------



## vividor (13 May 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> *El Frente Obrero defiende la unidad de España, es contrario a la apertura de las fronteras reivindicando el discurso derechista de la “inmigración ordenada”, se negó a defender al rapero represaliado Pablo Hasel (encarcelado por el delito de injurias a la Corona) y no condenó la represión policial contra las manifestaciones en su apoyo, negándose a protestar contra la violencia del Gobierno PSOE – Unidas Podemos.*



El Frente Obrero defiende la unidad de España desde una visión contrapuesta a la derecha, defendemos la unidad desde la Unión voluntaria de las diferentes regiones de España.

Estamos en contra de la visión idealista y nihilista de "fronteras abiertas", desde una visión materialista y desde una posición de Economía Planificada tiene que haber un control de la inmigración, sino es absolutamente inviable una correcta organización de la economía al servicio del trabajador.

Estamos a favor, punto programático, de la amnistía de todos los presos políticos y por supuesto estamos en contra de la encarcelación de Pablo Hasel y la represión policial, pero no hacemos seguidismo ni ensalzamos la figura de nadie.
Por eso nos han criticado, por no sumarnos a los eslóganes de todos aquellos que cuando les interesa "quieren unidad" y cuando no, echan mierda sobre nosotros y no paran de criminalizarnos o atacarnos directamente.


----------



## Komanche O_o (13 May 2021)

gentuzaenlared


----------



## Komanche O_o (13 May 2021)

Pues me parece cuanto menos.. '' curioso '', ya que estos eran los mismos que estaban dando por culo en casa de Iglesias y decía que sólo eran unos jubilados y ahora que empiezan a dar por saco a ellos tb, resulta que ya son fachas. Ahora si. 

Antes, contra Iglesias, no, pero si van contra F. O., ya si son fachos.


----------



## vividor (13 May 2021)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Pues me parece cuanto menos.. '' curioso '', ya que estos eran los mismos que estaban dando por culo en casa de Iglesias y decía que sólo eran unos jubilados y ahora que empiezan a dar por saco a ellos tb, resulta que ya son fachas. Ahora si.
> 
> Antes, contra Iglesias, no, pero si van contra F. O., ya si son fachos.



Pues creo que al "Cuñado Murciano" le van a mandar una notificación judicial de nuestra parte por su video... 

La ristra de mentiras, de acusaciones y demás diarrea mental que ha soltado sobre nosotros en el video va a tener que demostrarlas...


----------



## Decipher (13 May 2021)

vividor dijo:


> Pues creo que al "Cuñado Murciano" le van a mandar una notificación judicial de nuestra parte por su video...
> 
> La ristra de mentiras, de acusaciones y demás diarrea mental que ha soltado sobre nosotros en el video va a tener que demostrarlas...



Dejaos de juicios os pega mas intentar ir a patirle las piernas con la estética neonazi guarra copiada que teneis.


----------



## vividor (13 May 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Dejaos de juicios os pega mas intentar ir a patirle las piernas con la estética neonazi guarra copiada que teneis.



Eso os lo dejamos a vosotros. Sois más de ese palo. Por la espalda y de forma cobarde. 

Juzgar a todo un grupo por la estética de varios de sus dirigentes es algo muy manido. 
Es el claro ejemplo de que no sabéis nada de nuestra militancia. Y es más propio de gente que su conocimiento se reduce a los tweets de cuatro frikis.


----------



## Decipher (13 May 2021)

vividor dijo:


> Eso os lo dejamos a vosotros. Sois más de ese palo. Por la espalda y de forma cobarde.
> 
> Juzgar a todo un grupo por la estética de varios de sus dirigentes es algo muy manido.
> Es el claro ejemplo de que no sabéis nada de nuestra militancia. Y es más propio de gente que su conocimiento se reduce a los tweets de cuatro frikis.



¿Por la espalda y de forma cobarde?


----------



## vividor (13 May 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> ¿Por la espalda y de forma cobarde?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 657787
> 
> ...



jajaja, ¿ves como no tienes ni idea? esos dos no tienen nada que ver con nosotros, el primero es el típico "antifa" que iria a tirarnos piedras y al segundo pidele explicaciones a sus compañeros de PODEMOS, formación con la que NO TENEMOS NADA QUE VER...

Estas demostrando lo que he dicho, no tienes ni idea, eres otro cuñadete más al estilo del "FRIKI MURCIANO"...


----------



## Decipher (13 May 2021)

vividor dijo:


> jajaja, ¿ves como no tienes ni idea? esos dos no tienen nada que ver con nosotros, el primero es el típico "antifa" que iria a tirarnos piedras y al segundo pidele explicaciones a sus compañeros de PODEMOS, formación con la que NO TENEMOS NADA QUE VER...
> 
> Estas demostrando lo que he dicho, no tienes ni idea, eres otro cuñadete más al estilo del "FRIKI MURCIANO"...



No chico, eres tú el que no tiene ni idea. Ya se que no son especificamente de vuestra formación, pero ya que tu has generalizado diciendo "a vosotros" metiendome a mi en no se sabe bien que grupo, yo te señalo que "vosotros", asi también en terminos generales, sois los de atacar por la espalda. Sabia que como sois limitadiitos necesitarias una explicación, si quieres te hago un dibujo.


----------



## vividor (13 May 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> No chico, eres tú el que no tiene ni idea. Ya se que no son especificamente de vuestra formación, pero ya que tu has generalizado diciendo "a vosotros" metiendome a mi en no se sabe bien que grupo, yo te señalo que "vosotros", asi también en terminos generales, sois los de atacar por la espalda. Sabia que como sois limitadiitos necesitarias una explicación, si quieres te hago un dibujo.



Que sí, que eres el listo de la clase, sobresaliente en videos de CUÑADOS de youtube. Lo has dejado claro. Te meto en el grupo de CUÑADOS o en el de ANTIFAS, me dá igual, puedes elegir. Vuestra forma de actuar en el fondo es la mísma, atacais desde la ignorancia, por la espalda o desde la cobardía del internete.

Los dibujitos mandaselos al CUÑADO DE MURCIA, que es otro que necesita informarse y leer.


----------



## Komanche O_o (14 May 2021)

vividor dijo:


> Pues creo que al "Cuñado Murciano" le van a mandar una notificación judicial de nuestra parte por su video...
> 
> La ristra de mentiras, de acusaciones y demás diarrea mental que ha soltado sobre nosotros en el video va a tener que demostrarlas...



Pues me alegro mucho que alguien les haga frente a estos fachas descontrolados


----------



## Turgot (19 May 2021)




----------



## vividor (19 May 2021)

Sin desperdicio, banderas de arcoiris actuando como lo que son, pura inquisición...


----------



## Decipher (19 May 2021)

vividor dijo:


> Sin desperdicio, banderas de arcoiris actuando como lo que son, pura inquisición...



Las mismas mierdas que han hecho siempre los rojos de acoso ahora se las hacen a ellos. Me alegro, que siga.


----------



## vividor (24 May 2021)

Uno de los videos más esperados, la crítica a uno de los seres más despreciables de la izquierda caniche, IRANTZU VARELA, como siempre ENORME Roberto...


----------



## Komanche O_o (25 May 2021)




----------



## Eigentum (25 May 2021)

Estos son peores, estos implementarían un socialismo pero de verdad, no uno progre de cigalas a lo UGT, bueno, si están en contra de la invasión y la ruptura de España, no me tendrán en su contra.


----------



## Decipher (25 May 2021)

vividor dijo:


> Que sí, que eres el listo de la clase, sobresaliente en videos de CUÑADOS de youtube. Lo has dejado claro. Te meto en el grupo de CUÑADOS o en el de ANTIFAS, me dá igual, puedes elegir. Vuestra forma de actuar en el fondo es la mísma, atacais desde la ignorancia, por la espalda o desde la cobardía del internete.
> 
> Los dibujitos mandaselos al CUÑADO DE MURCIA, que es otro que necesita informarse y leer.



No hombre no, si te digo que eres gilipollas a la cara.


----------



## vividor (25 May 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> No hombre no, si te digo que eres gilipollas a la cara.



B O C A C H A N C L A


----------



## Decipher (25 May 2021)

vividor dijo:


> B O C A C H A N C L A



Venga a seguir predicando al barbas subcampeones que esta vez lo conseguís.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (25 May 2021)

seréis subcampeones toda la puta vida

arriba españa!! Arriba Franco!!


----------



## Turgot (25 May 2021)




----------



## Komanche O_o (26 May 2021)




----------



## Tierra Azul (26 May 2021)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, socializacion de la economía
> 
> Jodete, @delhierro, los rojos nos vamos con F. O., ahí os quedáis hablando lenguaja inclusiva con las charos pelolila



cuanto dano ha hecho con el lenguaja inclusiva y esas mariconadas que nos distraen de los problemas que afectan, normal que esten las cosas como estan... ainnns

pd: estoy hablando de las liloides, no de los rojos


----------



## pizpi y gostosa (26 May 2021)

¿crees que el estado morirá de éxito? quiero decir, esto es ya asfixiante, y el estado devora cada vez más y más, llegará un momento en el que no lo quede nada más por destruir ¿no?

taluec


----------



## Komanche O_o (1 Jun 2021)

Aquí, hablando de Rafael Ledesma, Jose Antonio Sobrino del Riachuelo y Adolf Hight Musical....


----------



## Javiser (1 Jun 2021)

Son pioletazos sanos 


Por cositas como esta los republicanos perdieron la guerra, pues murieron más republicanos en la retaguardia con tiros por la espalda que en el frente con tiros que venían desde el banco nacional .

De hecho si los nacionales no hubiesen pegado un solo tiro en la guerra , está habría durado 6 años en lugar de 3, pero habrían ganado igual


----------



## Turgot (3 Jun 2021)




----------



## Turgot (6 Jun 2021)




----------



## Komanche O_o (7 Jun 2021)




----------



## Turgot (15 Jun 2021)




----------



## BotellaDeAgua (15 Jun 2021)

Tae-suk dijo:


> Pues mira, yo discrepo. No la hay ahora, pero puede haberla en el futuro, es más, yo creo que la habrá, aunque en este momento brille por su ausencia. Creo que algunos, con un poco más de inteligencia que la media borreguil, terminarán abriendo los ojos, una vez se cansen de perder elecciones y votantes, comenzarán a debatir y a llamar a las cosas por su nombre, como lo hizo VOX en sus comienzos, sólo que en clave de izquierda o de lucha obrera.
> 
> Y terminarán concluyendo que, efectivamente, la inmigración sin control, el multiculturalismo, el globalismo, el feminazismo y la dictadura de la corrección política, no son buenos para la clase obrera, difícilmente pueden serlo desde el momento en que son ideologías impulsadas y patrocinadas por las élites económicas del otro lado del Atlántico, que son, no ya empresarios, ni siquiera empresarios ricos o poderosos, sino precisamente, *LOS EMPRESARIOS MÁS RICOS Y PODEROSOS DEL MUNDO.* O los neocomunistas abren los ojos a la realidad, o se irán por el sumidero de la historia.
> 
> ...



Feminazismo... Os queda tanto por aprender...

Enviado desde mi M2010J19CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Turgot (19 Jun 2021)




----------



## Komanche O_o (20 Jun 2021)




----------



## Komanche O_o (20 Jun 2021)

Especial sobre Marruecos


----------



## Komanche O_o (20 Jun 2021)




----------



## vividor (25 Jun 2021)

Gran video hoy, recuperando la esencia del canal:


----------



## Komanche O_o (25 Jun 2021)

Stalin was pizzpi


----------



## Turgot (25 Jun 2021)

He visto el vídeo

Se sacó de contexto el llamado testamento de Lenin OK

El papel de Stalin en la guerra fue disminuido OK

El número de muertos en el Gulag y la hambruna de Ucrania ha sido exagerado absuradamente, aunque tampoco es plan de asumirlo tan alegremente

Solzhenitsyn NO colaboró con los alemanes, y nunca fue acusado de ello

Tiene gracia que Roberto que ha estado en la cárcel española asuma la "reeducación" del Gulag tan tranquilo


----------



## Madrid (25 Jun 2021)

Esta mañana me he enterado de algo cuanto menos curioso. 

Roberto andaba escribiendose con pesos pesados del panorama Nacional-Socialista de Madrid, entre ellos un peso pesado de Ultras Sur, cuyo barrio se hizo famoso a principios del 2000 por el activismo nazi que había. 

El tema era una coordinación contra menas :: y una especie de pacto de no agresión. 

El asunto se ha caído porque parte de los que eran Outlaw(ex skins de Moncloa) dijo que ni de broma. Rojos no son de fiar y que cualquier día traicionan, además que no se les ha visto defender los barrios contra la barbarie multicultural. 

También he oído que Peralta no cuenta con las simpatías de la Vieja Guardia NS de Madrid.


----------



## Komanche O_o (28 Jun 2021)




----------



## Komanche O_o (28 Jun 2021)

Son algo progres estos alegres muchachos del F. O....


----------



## Lábaro (28 Jun 2021)

Cada dia que pasa,es mas evidente la necesidad de un partido socialpatriota español,transversal y,debido a las circunstancias,antisistema (Partitocratico)

La cuestion izquierda/derecha cada dia esta mas desfasada,aunque si que es cierto que tanto el liberalismo como el comunismo son sistemas fallidos que no benefician al conjunto total de la sociedad.Hace falta una Tercera Via que aune lo rescatable de ambos sistemas citados (Economia de Mercado y Estado social) conjugandolos para que esten al servicio de España y los españoles

No estoy descubriendo nada nuevo,porque este sistema ya se probo con relativo exito en el S. XX bajo diferentes prismas y sociedades que irian desde el Franquismo al Baasismo pasando por el Titoismo y muchos paises No Alineados.

Y aunque sea politicamente incorrecto,si : Tambien Fascismo y Nacionalsocialismo pueden englobarse en esta tendencia tercerista,aunque con un enfoque belicista coyuntural que termino en una Guerra Mundial contra los otros dos sistemas mencionados.

Por ello,es indispensable adaptar dicha Tercera Via a la coyuntura actual española,dejando atras desfasadas nostalgias pero,porque no,rescatar todo lo bueno y de aquellos sistemas,adaptandolos a la situacion actual...

...Que por enesima vez desde La Revolucion francesa liberal y su vastago Comunista,vuelve de nuevo a ser la "Reaccion" a una ideologia global y totalitaria camuflada de "progreso" y buenas intenciones (Multiculturalismo,Feminismo,etc) que de nuevo,amenaza con borrar todo rastro de tradicion y legado de generaciones pasadas por medio de una perversa ingenieria social contranatura dirigida por ciertas elites supranacionales...


----------



## Komanche O_o (29 Jun 2021)




----------



## Alabama Anon (29 Jun 2021)

Madrid dijo:


> Esta mañana me he enterado de algo cuanto menos curioso.
> 
> Roberto andaba escribiendose con pesos pesados del panorama Nacional-Socialista de Madrid, entre ellos un peso pesado de Ultras Sur, cuyo barrio se hizo famoso a principios del 2000 por el activismo nazi que había.
> 
> ...



La peralta no cae bien a practicamente ningun NS o similares.
Te lo digo yo que conozco, es una version 2.0 de la demigrancia de Melisa de HSM


----------



## Komanche O_o (30 Jun 2021)




----------



## Turgot (1 Jul 2021)




----------



## Madrid (2 Jul 2021)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> La peralta no cae bien a practicamente ningun NS o similares.
> Te lo digo yo que conozco, es una version 2.0 de la demigrancia de Melisa de HSM



Hombre tanto como eso... no diría, ya que toda la chavalería está a piñón partido con ella, yo hablaba de gente más mayor que ya peinan alguna cana y fueron gente muy activa hace alguna/s década/s.


----------



## Alabama Anon (2 Jul 2021)

Madrid dijo:


> Hombre tanto como eso... no diría, ya que toda la chavalería está a piñón partido con ella, yo hablaba de gente más mayor que ya peinan alguna cana y fueron gente muy activa hace alguna/s década/s.



Pues no se con quien hablas, la mayoría o:
1-Sudan y están a sus memes
2-Prefieren Hacer Nacion, que no da esa imagen de yonkis mataos


----------



## Madrid (2 Jul 2021)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Pues no se con quien hablas, la mayoría o:
> 1-Sudan y están a sus memes
> 2-Prefieren Hacer Nacion, que no da esa imagen de yonkis mataos



3- Anabolizantes hasta arriba, fotos de postureo en disco de turno mientras menudean con algún pollo(que no Carlos Palomino) 
4-Se pasan la vida en Twitter haciendo activismo virtual, en algunos casos, sin trabajar. 

Lejos quedaron los tiempos de ir a reventar las casetas de la CNT en Antón Martín, carreras por Malasaña o poner firme a la basura de importación en el Parque del Oeste bajando en la oscuridad desde Moncloa.


----------



## Alabama Anon (2 Jul 2021)

Madrid dijo:


> 3- Anabolizantes hasta arriba, fotos de postureo en disco de turno mientras menudean con algún pollo(que no Carlos Palomino)
> 4-Se pasan la vida en Twitter haciendo activismo virtual, en algunos casos, sin trabajar.
> 
> Lejos quedaron los tiempos de ir a reventar las casetas de la CNT en Antón Martín, carreras por Malasaña o poner firme a la basura de importación en el Parque del Oeste bajando en la oscuridad desde Moncloa.



Grandes verdades, al menos los de los anabolizantes nos dan una alegría de vez en cuando como el de juventudes canillejas que reventó al antifa ese en KOTS


----------



## Madrid (2 Jul 2021)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Grandes verdades, al menos los de los anabolizantes nos dan una alegría de vez en cuando como el de juventudes canillejas que reventó al antifa ese en KOTS



Al Vasco ese o al ridículo de Monchito?


----------



## Alabama Anon (2 Jul 2021)

Madrid dijo:


> Al Vasco ese o al ridículo de Monchito?



Monchito creo.
De 5 españoles que han ido, 4 antifas, los únicos de todos los peleadores que sabemos que sean antifa (manda cojones)
De los 4 antifas, 3 recibieron y perdieron, incluido el guardaespaldas del coletas que le reventó un lituano en 30 sec.
El único que ha ganado ha sido el colombiano ese tras una monumental paliza que se llevó.

Ahora los nazis, sobretodo franceses les están retando todo el rato (suben capturas a sus Instagram y de mas) y todos huyendo como putas....
Mira que no habrá gimnasios antifa en España y antifas en general, y aún así sus más tops no ganan a peña debutante de Europa XD


----------



## Madrid (2 Jul 2021)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Monchito creo.
> De 5 españoles que han ido, 4 antifas, los únicos de todos los peleadores que sabemos que sean antifa (manda cojones)
> De los 4 antifas, 3 recibieron y perdieron, incluido el guardaespaldas del coletas que le reventó un lituano en 30 sec.
> El único que ha ganado ha sido el colombiano ese tras una monumental paliza que se llevó.
> ...



Si Pikarras aka Monchito es el más chungo del antifascismo madrileño como tiene que ser el nivel de los demás personajes. Pobrecillos.


----------



## Komanche O_o (3 Jul 2021)

Tienes un cegarro, amego?


----------



## Komanche O_o (8 Jul 2021)

Esto nunca les pasará a los disidentitos de Vox..


----------



## Komanche O_o (20 Jul 2021)




----------



## Turgot (20 Jul 2021)




----------



## Turgot (27 Jul 2021)




----------



## Turgot (10 Ago 2021)




----------



## Turgot (18 Ago 2021)




----------



## Turgot (18 Ago 2021)




----------



## Turgot (24 Ago 2021)




----------



## Turgot (24 Ago 2021)




----------



## Turgot (27 Ago 2021)




----------



## Turgot (28 Ago 2021)




----------



## Komanche O_o (28 Ago 2021)

FUERZA FRENTE OBRERO!!!


----------



## Komanche O_o (28 Ago 2021)

Uffff, sigo banneado en Twitter porque el progre de @xicomalo se puso a porque dije que tendrían que fusilar más veces a Trisky... 
xicodecristal


----------



## Komanche O_o (28 Ago 2021)

Turgot dijo:


>



Tienen a los queers tan histéricos que se tiran de los pelucones.....


----------



## Komanche O_o (1 Sep 2021)

.


----------



## Komanche O_o (1 Sep 2021)




----------



## Komanche O_o (4 Sep 2021)

La verdad, toda esa impostura de malote de instituto para impresionar quinceañeros que se trae Robert empieza a aburrir un poco.... 

Si F. O. quiere aspirar a ser algo grande, debe madurar y dejar atrás sus traumas personales de Universidad


----------



## Turgot (7 Sep 2021)




----------



## Turgot (8 Sep 2021)




----------



## Alabama Anon (8 Sep 2021)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> malote de instituto para impresionar *quinceañeros *que se trae Robert empieza a aburrir un poco....



Biene a ser el target que tienen y el unico espacio que tienen.
Los obreros reales de izquierdas sudan de politica, bastante tienen con la vida que no es facil.
La gente de izquierdas de mejor puesto de trabajo estan en Podemos.

Ademas FO no es Podemos eh, que "egque enviamos geipermans a Siria" XD


----------



## Komanche O_o (8 Sep 2021)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Biene a ser el target que tienen y el unico espacio que tienen.
> Los obreros reales de izquierdas sudan de politica, bastante tienen con la vida que no es facil.
> La gente de izquierdas de mejor puesto de trabajo estan en Podemos.
> 
> Ademas FO no es Podemos eh, que "egque enviamos geipermans a Siria" XD



Claro, eso es lo que os gustaría a vosotros, que los trabajadores no se metieran en politixs, sólo los burgueses propietarios y los oligarcas. 
Pues no, VIVA LA DICTADURA DEL PROLETARIADO


----------



## Alabama Anon (8 Sep 2021)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Claro, eso es lo que os gustaría a vosotros, que los trabajadores no se metieran en politixs, sólo los burgueses propietarios y los oligarcas.
> Pues no, VIVA LA DICTADURA DEL PROLETARIADO



Ein?
Cuando he dicho yo que no debieran o deberian?

Yo te he digo lo que es, he trabajado en una fabrica de neumaticos y en SEUR.
Te pasas una jornada de mierda currando, lo ultimo que quieres es mas mal rollo con gente hablando de politica, lo normal cuando alguien estaba con politica era enviarlo a la mierda.
Tabien te digo, la mayoria tendian mas hacia la derecha que la izquierda, no me extraña que VOX este dando un giro hacia el protecionismo.


----------



## vividor (8 Sep 2021)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Ein?
> Cuando he dicho yo que no debieran o deberian?
> 
> Yo te he digo lo que es, he trabajado en una fabrica de neumaticos y en SEUR.
> ...



La gente que más se acerca al FO son veinteañeros, pero por ejemplo aquí en Galicia la mayor parte son de treinta para arriba y mayoritariamente gente que ha estado en otros "proyectos politicos" del amplio espectro de la "izquierda", tenemos a gente que estaban en PODEMOS, MAREAS e incluso nacionalistas que se han hartado de discursos vacios, posmodernismo y postureo. Han visto el percal en esas formaciones con militancia de "instagram y twitter" y aunque al principio son reaccios a formar parte del FO, luego ven que ni somos una secta, ni somos "fachas" ni toda esa mierda que echan por encima nuestros adversarios y se dan cuenta que el FRENTE OBRERO está a otro nivel, tanto en formación, militancia y compromiso con la clase obrera.

Yo estoy en los 45 y por mi trabajo me relaciono con gente muy variopinta, desde VOXEROS, PEPEROS a SOCIATAS y por supuesto PODEMITAS. El trabajo es trabajo y no entro en discursos politicos, aunque a veces es normal que por el contacto regular siempre las conversaciones giren a lo politico pero no doy cancha cuando surge el "cuñadismo", sea desde una perspectiva de derechas/reaccionaria como progre. Hay ciertas conversaciones que no conducen a nada y menos dentro de una relación de trabajo.

También sé que muchos trabajadores compran el discurso de VOX aunque estén mas cercanos a una "izquierda clásica". Y la razón es clara, están hartos de politicas identitarias/progres que segregan a la sociedad y donde las "reformas" van enfocadas a no solucionar NADA. 
Cuando descubren una alternativa como el FRENTE OBRERO muchos se sorprenden de nuestro planteamiento politico y se suelen interesar, lo cual es siempre gratificante.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (8 Sep 2021)

Franco era malo, pero la Albania de Hoxha era un pais cojonudo.

Si no eliges un pais mierder como verdadero comunismo, no eres comunista.

Menos mal que a fin de cuentas son unos zoomer aburridos que creen que van a ser un Campesino 2.0 o un Enrique Lister 2.0, además, estos aun no conocen como funciona el CNI y la politicosocial, cuando empiecen a despuntar (de verdad) van a barrerlos desde sus bases, que lo tengan clarito los chavalotes.


----------



## Komanche O_o (8 Sep 2021)

F. O. no es sólo el tito Robert


----------



## Komanche O_o (12 Sep 2021)




----------



## Turgot (18 Sep 2021)




----------



## Turgot (24 Sep 2021)




----------



## Turgot (24 Sep 2021)




----------



## Turgot (26 Sep 2021)




----------



## Alabama Anon (26 Sep 2021)

Turgot dijo:


>



Buffff empieza a aburrir, no tiene nada mas que decir aparte de sus lios con los anarkas y antifillas?
Que si, que sabemos que no eres izquierda progre, pero di algo mas....


----------



## Komanche O_o (27 Sep 2021)




----------



## Komanche O_o (27 Sep 2021)

Turgot dijo:


>



BRVVVVTAL, les van a cagar a hostias a los Anarkiddies


----------



## Gurb (27 Sep 2021)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> VIVA LA DICTADURA DEL PROLETARIADO



No hay dictaduras buenas.

Y las de los regímenes marxista-leninistas no han sido del proletariado sino sobre el proletariado.

Lo único que hicieron fue sustituir el capitalismo de iniciativa exclusivista-privada x un capitalismo de Estado, pero ni se llegó ni se avanzó hacia una sociedad sin clases como proponía Marx. Y todo Estado es una organización jerarquizada, en la que una oligarquía ( en este caso la nomenklatura y los apparatchik del PC) domina a la clase trabajadora.

Los soviets de los regímenes marxista-leninistas fueron meras correas de transmisión del PC de turno, no espacios con libertad donde todos los trabajadores podían expresarse.

La represíón de Kronstadt en 1921 x la dictadura leninista marca el fin de los soviets libres y democráticos en Rusia.


----------



## Jordanpt (27 Sep 2021)

Tae-suk dijo:


> Pues mira, yo discrepo. No la hay ahora, pero puede haberla en el futuro, es más, yo creo que la habrá, aunque en este momento brille por su ausencia. Creo que algunos, con un poco más de inteligencia que la media borreguil, terminarán abriendo los ojos, una vez se cansen de perder elecciones y votantes, comenzarán a debatir y a llamar a las cosas por su nombre, como lo hizo VOX en sus comienzos, sólo que en clave de izquierda o de lucha obrera.
> 
> Y terminarán concluyendo que, efectivamente, la inmigración sin control, el multiculturalismo, el globalismo, el feminazismo y la dictadura de la corrección política, no son buenos para la clase obrera, difícilmente pueden serlo desde el momento en que son ideologías impulsadas y patrocinadas por las élites económicas del otro lado del Atlántico, que son, no ya empresarios, ni siquiera empresarios ricos o poderosos, sino precisamente, *LOS EMPRESARIOS MÁS RICOS Y PODEROSOS DEL MUNDO.* O los neocomunistas abren los ojos a la realidad, o se irán por el sumidero de la historia.
> 
> ...



Claro será antiinmigracionista cuando los autóctonos sean una minoría no? Y ya esté todo moronegrizado.

Pues a buenas horas mangas verdes.

La izquierda, la progresia, los comunistas....todo lo que tocan lo convierten en mierda. Y cuando ya es todo una mierda que más da lo que hagan después.


----------



## Jordanpt (27 Sep 2021)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> BRVVVVTAL, les van a cagar a hostias a los Anarkiddies



Son retrasados.

Parece que el sentido común que aplican para ver que la inmigración trae consecuencias nefastas para los trabajadores y muy buenas para los negreros, no la aplican en otros temas.

Como para ver que el libre mercado, el ahorro y la concentración de capital, el emprendimiento libre y personal, etc. es lo que crea trabajo y riqueza. Y no el control estatal y las políticas comunistoides que desincentivan al hombre trabajador y libre.

Joder si es que no hay que ver más que China y su progreso.


----------



## Gurb (27 Sep 2021)

Jordanpt dijo:


> Son retrasados.
> 
> Parece que el sentido común que aplican para ver que la inmigración trae consecuencias nefastas para los trabajadores y muy buenas para los negreros, no la aplican en otros temas.
> 
> ...




Error.

Una sociedad donde unos pocos tienen muchos y la gran mayoría tiene poco es una sociedad desequilibrada, sin armonía.
Por eso son necesarias políticas de izquierda para limar en lo posible desigualdades e injusticias, que condenan necesariamente al mundo al conflicto y al resentimiento.

La izquierda dogmática y autoritaria a mí no me gusta y no la defiendo-- me parece que más allá de los símbolos y las palabras grandilocuentas se parece demasiado a la extrema derecha.-- Pero sí a la izquierda que apuesta por el apoyo mutuo y la solidaridad en todas direcciones como valores básicos.

Me parece que una sociedad donde haya solidaridad y apoyo mutuo siempre será mejor que otra donde la competitividad y el egoísmo predominen.

Yo preferiría vivir en los países nórdicos actuales, con una poderosa tradición socialdemócrata, sin mucha desigualdad y liberales en sus costumbres, que en la antigua URSS o en USA o en España en o la China actuales. Como paso intermedio hacia un mundo sin fronteras, sin clasismos, sin racismos y sin Estados.









El “socialismo democrático” de los países nórdicos frente a las políticas austericidas neoliberales - PARADIGMA MEDIA | La información desde la ciudadanía


Los llamados “países nórdicos” -Suecia, Dinamarca, Noruega, Finlandia e Islandia- comparten históricamente una identidad, cultura y valores muy parecidos, pero también un sistema político que los medios eluden definir como “socialista” para evitar similitudes con partidos europeos que presentan...




paradigmamedia.org


----------



## Komanche O_o (27 Sep 2021)

Jordanpt dijo:


> Son retrasados.
> 
> Parece que el sentido común que aplican para ver que la inmigración trae consecuencias nefastas para los trabajadores y muy buenas para los negreros, no la aplican en otros temas.
> 
> ...



Mira, aquí creando riqueza y empleo.... 









"Una injusticia de proporciones inigualables": En medio de la sequía, una familia de multimillonarios controla un banco de agua crítico en California


Expertos aseguran que en los mismos condados donde los Resnicks han almacenado agua en el subsuelo, hay comunidades marginadas, a menudo formadas por trabajadores agrícolas migrantes e inmigrantes, con escaso acceso al agua pública.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## vividor (27 Sep 2021)

Turgot dijo:


>



Este video es antiguo ya...


----------



## Decipher (27 Sep 2021)

Gurb dijo:


> Error.
> 
> Una sociedad donde unos pocos tienen muchos y la gran mayoría tiene poco es una sociedad desequilibrada, sin armonía.
> Por eso son necesarias políticas de izquierda para limar en lo posible desigualdades e injusticias, que condenan necesariamente al mundo al conflicto y al resentimiento.
> ...



Y sin culturas.


----------



## Furymundo (27 Sep 2021)

Turgot dijo:


>



a los que destrozan paredes y ciudades con sus pintadas los colgaria de las pelotas en la plaza


----------



## Turgot (28 Sep 2021)




----------



## Komanche O_o (28 Sep 2021)

F. O. masmola


----------



## Komanche O_o (28 Sep 2021)




----------



## Douglas MacArthur (28 Sep 2021)

El día que empaléis y ahorquéis con sus propias tripas a la psicópata y enferma mental de Mónica Oltra, tendréis mi respeto.

Por el momento, os pongo "en observación".


----------



## Turgot (9 Oct 2021)

Roberto Vaquero: "Frente Obrero estará en las próximas elecciones" (elplural.com)


----------



## Komanche O_o (9 Oct 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> Roberto Vaquero: "Frente Obrero estará en las próximas elecciones" (elplural.com)


----------



## Komanche O_o (9 Oct 2021)




----------



## Komanche O_o (9 Oct 2021)

Ya tengo ganas de ver su programa electoral, espero que encuentreb el precario equilibrio entre revolución y socialismo


----------



## ESC (10 Oct 2021)

Gurb dijo:


> No hay dictaduras buenas.
> 
> Y las de los regímenes marxista-leninistas no han sido del proletariado sino sobre el proletariado.
> 
> ...



Me da la impresión de que pierde el tiempo. Komanche o_o seguirá exclamando "viva la dictadura del proletariado" y no le responderá a su mensaje.


----------



## Komanche O_o (10 Oct 2021)

ESC dijo:


> Me da la impresión de que pierde el tiempo. Komanche o_o seguirá exclamando "viva la dictadura del proletariado" y no le responderá a su mensaje.



Para qué jugar ajejerez con palomas?
VIVA LA DICTADURA DEL PROLETARIADO


----------



## Von Rudel (10 Oct 2021)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Ya tengo ganas de ver su programa electoral, espero que encuentreb el precario equilibrio entre revolución y socialismo




Al menos este es verdadera izquierda. No la pseudomierda de Podemos y la Psoe


----------



## Gurb (10 Oct 2021)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Para qué jugar al jerez con palomas?
> VIVA LA DICTADURA DEL PROLETARIADO




¿La _dictadura_ _del proletariado_ es un slogan para enmascarar la dictadura sobre el proletariado?


¿No la estarás confundiendo la dictadura del proletariado con la dictadura del señor Lenin o del señor Vaquero?



En 1905 hubo en Rusia un intento revolucionario que se ha olvidado por muchos y que a mí me parece deberíamos rescatar del olvido, porque fue el origen de los soviets.







*  Soviet - Economipedia  *
Un soviet era una agrupación de obreros, soldados, así como campesinos. Los soviets nacieron durante la revolución rusa de 1905, como...




economipedia.com

El pope Gapón--que luego se vendería a la Ojrana y fue ejecutado por los revolucionarios-- encabezó una gran manifestación pacífica en la que obreros pedían respetuosamente al zar mejoras laborales, no estaba en principio organizada por ningún Partido. Había mucha parafernalia religiosa e incluso monárquica en ella. Sin embargo, las tropas que protegían el Palacio, temerosas de verse desbordadas, abrieron fuego contra ella casusando una masacre. Fue llamado el Domingo Sangriento. _Sunday, bloody sunday.

_



(La canción de U2 se refiere a otro Domingo Sangriento, en Irlanda. Pero creo que también podía valer para el Domingo Sangriento ruso).

A raíz del horrible jarro de agua fría que supuso para muchos rusos, que hasta entonces habían creído en el zar, se empezaron a formar comités o asambleas de obreros en las fábricas y de soldados en los cuarteles. Al principio solo era una oportunidad para hablar y debatir sobre lo que estaba pasando, de abajo a arriba, más tarde se propuso que esas asambleas podían ser la base de una nueva forma de organizar la sociedad en la que vivían.

En Kronstadt--una base naval militar en el Báltico- los soldados decidieron que si necesitaban mandos los iban a elegir ellos mismos y dejaron de reconocer a los oficiales que les habían asignado el Ejército Imperial zarista.

De premisas parecidas partió también la rebelión del Acorazado Potemkin, famosa por la posterior película de Eisenstein sobre el suceso, ante las condiciones en que eran tratados por sus superiores.




La revolución de 1905 fue un amago que fue reprimido en sangre. Pero en 1917, ante la incapacidad del Gobierno Zarista, embarcado en una guerra mal llevada, surgen de nuevo los soviets de obreros y soldados.

En febrero de 1917 se derroca la monarquía zarista y hay una revolución burguesa, cuyo objetivo era formar una república parlamentaria constitucional al estilo occidental. La encabezan Partidos de izquierda pero dispuestos a colaborar con los sectores progresistas de la burguesía.

Pero cuando vuelve Lenin del exilio da una consigna que trastoca todo, no quiere una democracia burguesa, sino que dice _todo el poder para los soviets _en sus llamadas tesis de abril.

En 1917 los bolcheviques leninistas dan un golpe de Estado y derrocan al gobierno Kerenski, intentan llevar lo que llaman la _dictadura del proletariado _(cuando los proletarios rusos eran una pequeña minoría en Rusia) y empiezan a ejercer un control dictatorial contra los soviets. Donde las votaciones eran a mano alzada, pero tras cada votación quien se señalaba en contra de las directrices del

Partido Comunista era señalado como _contrarrevolucionario y_ represaliado.

El forcejeo entre los soviets libres- es decir entre la libertad de expresión-- y la dictadura de los cuadros del dictatorial Partido Comunista es contínuo desde entonces. Y tiene su punto culminante cuando en Kronstadt en 1921 los comités lanzan un manifesto en apoyo de los soviets que se habían declarado en huelga en San Petersburgo y reclamando _los soviets sin la dictadura bolchevique.






*  Rebelión de Kronstadt - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre  *





es.wikipedia.org_

Propuesta que sería ahoga en sangre por los leninista, dando por finalizada con ello la etapa auténticamente revolucionaria.

Lo que yo digo es que hemos de aprender de la revolución rusa y hacer un análisis crítico de ella. Para evitar lo que malo (el totalitarismo bolchevique) tuvo pero también para intentar aprovechar lo bueno (los soviets organizados de abajo arriba).


----------



## ESC (10 Oct 2021)

Gurb dijo:


> ¿La _dictadura_ _del proletariado_ es un slogan para enmascarar la dictadura sobre el proletariado?
> 
> 
> ¿No la estarás confundiendo la dictadura del proletariado con la dictadura del señor Lenin o del señor Vaquero?
> ...




Encomiable esfuerzo, es en vano.


----------



## Komanche O_o (10 Oct 2021)

La democracia es la puta del capitalismo y la libertad su palanganera, @Gurb


----------



## ESC (10 Oct 2021)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Para qué jugar al jerez con palomas?
> VIVA LA DICTADURA DEL PROLETARIADO



- El materialismo filosófico hace aguas, pues no tiene en cuenta el pensamiento abstracto humano.

- Interpretar una clase social proletaria tiene un alto componente de abstracción y no es materialista.

- Es absurdo referirse a una dictadura del proletariado.

Está usted sumido en una trampa ideológica hermética.


----------



## Komanche O_o (10 Oct 2021)

ESC dijo:


> - El materialismo filosófico hace aguas, pues no tiene en cuenta el pensamiento abstracto humano.
> 
> - Interpretar una clase social proletaria tiene un alto componente de abstracción y no es materialista.
> 
> ...



Cojones qué no tiene en cuenta el pensamiento abstracto, entonces qué es la '' supraestructura ideológica '' que sirve de base para el análisis materialista? ¿O la toma de conciencia y educación revolucionaria?


----------



## ESC (10 Oct 2021)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> La democracia es la puta del capitalismo y la libertad su palanganera, @Gurb



Usted cuando se refiere a un "capitalismo" no sabe de lo que está hablando.

Libertad o igualdad, ambos ideales pueden ser útiles para conformar cierto poder,


----------



## Komanche O_o (10 Oct 2021)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Al menos este es verdadera izquierda. No la pseudomierda de Podemos y la Psoe



No sé en qué te basas para decir eso sobre Podemas, la verdad....


----------



## ESC (10 Oct 2021)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Cojones qué no tiene en cuenta el pensamiento abstracto, entonces qué es la '' supraestructura ideológica '' que sirve de base para el análisis materialista? ¿O la toma de conciencia y educación revolucionaria?



Pues según ustedes, la supraestructura depende de la infraestructura, la cual es material. Por tanto no son capaces de señalar al pensamiento abstracto como lo que es. Una mera abstracción.

De ahí que a pesar de auto-declararse materialistas se encuentren sumidos en una maraña ideológica hermética la cual opera de manera autónoma dejando de lado cualquier condición material. Sin llegar a poder ser conscientes de ello.


----------



## ESC (10 Oct 2021)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Cojones qué no tiene en cuenta el pensamiento abstracto, entonces qué es la '' supraestructura ideológica '' que sirve de base para el análisis materialista? ¿O la toma de conciencia y educación revolucionaria?



Debería de empollarse mejor su ideología. Es a la inversa, según ustedes.

Supuestamente es la infraestructura material la que sirve de base a la supraestructura.


----------



## ESC (10 Oct 2021)

Llega un punto en el que las condiciones materiales dan igual, pues ya las están interpretando.

Tienen unas lagunas de base a nivel filosófico .... bastante importantes.


----------



## Komanche O_o (10 Oct 2021)

ESC dijo:


> Debería de empollarse mejor su ideología. Es a la inversa, según ustedes.
> 
> Supuestamente es la infraestructura material la que sirve de base a la supraestructura.



hoy estoy despistado. 
Cierto es que e l Marxismo rechaza el idealismo para centrarse en la realidad material 
Además, que es Domingo y estoy cansado, shur., no me des la brasa., hoy voy de tranquis, de jiji jaja


----------



## ESC (10 Oct 2021)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> hoy estoy despistado.
> Cierto es que e l Marxismo rechaza el idealismo para centrarse en la realidad material
> Además, que es Domingo y estoy cansado, shur., no me des la brasa., hoy voy de tranquis, de jiji jaja



No si ya.


----------



## Komanche O_o (10 Oct 2021)




----------



## Lmpd_01 (10 Oct 2021)

Ya, pero Frente Obrero es decir Vaquero no ha dicho nada contra la dictadura covidiana y las kakunas experimentales


----------



## ESC (10 Oct 2021)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> hoy estoy despistado.
> Cierto es que e l Marxismo rechaza el idealismo para centrarse en la realidad material
> Además, que es Domingo y estoy cansado, shur., no me des la brasa., hoy voy de tranquis, de jiji jaja



Yo le dejo en paz, pero usted nos quiere montar una dictadura mundial basada en un dinero abstracto mientras dice ser materialista.

Si el que no me deja en paz es usted a mi.

Me pasa con muchos foreros de su cuerda ideológica. Como "Dirme" o recientemente "marcialelimparcial". Llega un momento en que la conversación... se acaba, o les formulo ciertas cuestiones que ni se molestan en responder. Eso me apena profundamente.

Si formularse cuestiones está de puta madre, es lo cojonudo del foro.

De todas las vertientes ideológicas que hay en por el foro, el marxismo es de lo más hermético .... me costaría hacer un "ranking" de ideologías, la verdad.

Con el resto de peña puedo tratar innumerables cuestiones sin problemas. No lo sé. Maldita sea.


----------



## Von Rudel (10 Oct 2021)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> No sé en qué te basas para decir eso sobre Podemas, la verdad....





Si este bujarra es quien tiene que liderar la lucha obrera.....pueden dormir tranquilos.



Soy de derechas, pero la unica izquierda que respeto es la jacobina que representa Frente Obrero.


----------



## Komanche O_o (10 Oct 2021)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Si este bujarra es quien tiene que liderar la lucha obrera.....pueden dormir tranquilos.
> 
> 
> 
> Soy de derechas, pero la unica izquierda que respeto es la jacobina que representa Frente Obrero.



F. O. no es jacobinos, shur, los jacobinos son centralitas, F. O. es prefiere descentralizar. 

Armesilla es jacobino.


----------



## Von Rudel (10 Oct 2021)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> F. O. no es jacobinos, shur, los jacobinos son centralitas, F. O. es prefiere descentralizar.
> 
> Armesilla es jacobino.




Me refiero en los terminos mas de izquierda clasica, no de lo que pretenden o si quieren centralizar mas o menos.


Jacobinos: Izquierda clasica, socialistasdemocratas a la antigua y comunistas a la antigua.


La izquierda colectivista: La izquierda de los colectivos sociales. Nuevos socialdemocratas a lo Psoe progre


La izquierda ecologista: La que se centra solo en asuntos climaticos. Los Grunen de alemania que pactan con la derecha si consiguen que no comamos carne, les da igual que funcione el capitalismo a pleno rendimiento.


----------



## Komanche O_o (10 Oct 2021)

Ah, daaa, daaaa, entonces Daaaa, @Von Rudel


----------



## Turgot (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Turgot (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Drogoprofe (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Komanche O_o (12 Oct 2021)

Turgot dijo:


>



Au, que sí, viva, vivita nuestros hermanos cobrisos de revolusión, azumáquina


----------



## Turgot (16 Oct 2021)




----------



## Turgot (18 Oct 2021)




----------



## Turgot (19 Oct 2021)




----------



## Turgot (22 Oct 2021)




----------



## asies amoñecado (22 Oct 2021)

Turgot dijo:


>



Me da mucho asco estar afiliado a ccoo, no se ni porque lo estoy


----------



## Turgot (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Turgot (26 Oct 2021)




----------



## Turgot (29 Oct 2021)




----------



## Turgot (1 Nov 2021)




----------



## Turgot (2 Nov 2021)




----------



## Parlakistan (2 Nov 2021)

Estaría bien que alguien les preguntara sobre el circo covidiano y distópico de la vacuna para ver su opinión. Porque el resto de partidos apoya envenenar a la población o calla.


----------



## Komanche O_o (4 Nov 2021)




----------



## Turgot (4 Nov 2021)




----------



## Baubens2 (4 Nov 2021)

Los nazbol son disidencia controlada


----------



## Turgot (4 Nov 2021)




----------



## Luftwuaje (4 Nov 2021)

Llora últimamente casi más la progrhez con el frente obrero que con vox.


----------



## Turgot (5 Nov 2021)




----------



## Alabama Anon (5 Nov 2021)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Llora últimamente casi más la progrhez con el frente obrero que con vox.



Al final VOX es mas de lo mismo de los ultmos 20 años.
Aqui las ostias van desde dentro...


----------



## Alabama Anon (5 Nov 2021)

Se le ve escocido


----------



## lowfour (5 Nov 2021)

A todos los fachas que vienen aquí a vomitar que toda la izquierda es antiespañola. Que sepáis que muchos amigos anarquistas y comunistas estaban totalmente a favor a que se mandaran los tanques a volar la Cheneralitat Fascista del Volkstum Catalán cuando la fantochada del prucés. O qué pasa? Que os pensáis que no nos damos cuenta de cuando quieren robarnos a mano armada la mafia catanazi? Nos damos igual de cuenta que cuando nos roba la puta loca pedorra de la Ayuso y toda la bazofia pepera o voxista.

Menos ideítas, menos conferencias de género, menos payasadas podemitas y MÁS LUCHA POR LOS DERECHOS de la mayoría natural de este país. Vivienda, Educación, Sanidad. PUBLICAS.


----------



## Turgot (6 Nov 2021)




----------



## Komanche O_o (6 Nov 2021)

Turgot dijo:


>



BRVVVVTAL


----------



## Lmpd_01 (6 Nov 2021)

Frente Obrero es cloaca pura, todos los movimientos (((comunistas))) o no del escenario (((político))) lo son. 
Los que suponen legítimamente una oposición al sistema están o entre rejas, muertos o represaliados


----------



## Turgot (6 Nov 2021)

Lmpd_01 dijo:


> Frente Obrero es cloaca pura, todos los movimientos (((comunistas))) o no del escenario (((político))) lo son.
> Los que suponen legítimamente una oposición al sistema están o entre rejas,* muertos* o represaliados



¿Ejemplos?


----------



## Lmpd_01 (6 Nov 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> ¿Ejemplos?



Ejemplos dice...
Si si entre los neonazis no verás ninguno porque son los primos hermanos de los politicuchos de mierda que para eso los protegen, los colocan y les dan impunidad, la misma impunidad que tienen muchos "sectores de gente inadaptada" porque sirven a los intereses de los putos políticos y el puto poder y me callo ya al ser este foro un honeypot infecto


----------



## Komanche O_o (6 Nov 2021)

Lmpd_01 dijo:


> No tengo ningún ejemplo por que todos los nazis están de compadreo con la POLICÍA NACIONAL, sólo tengo a Pedro Valers, la puta taguelera cin cagalera , pero ese es gilipollas y come pollas carcelarias desde la mañanera


----------



## torque_200bc (6 Nov 2021)

esto de Frente Obrero son los de Carrer la marca? digo porque estuve ojeando el pasquín y me tenía pinta de nazbol y yo pensando de donde salía esa tropa


----------



## Komanche O_o (6 Nov 2021)

torque_200bc dijo:


> esto de Frente Obrero son los de Carrer la marca? digo porque estuve ojeando el pasquín y me tenía pinta de nazbol y yo pensando de donde salía esa tropa



lol, no....


----------



## Komanche O_o (6 Nov 2021)

torque_200bc dijo:


> esto de Frente Obrero son los de Carrer la marca? digo porque estuve ojeando el pasquín y me tenía pinta de nazbol y yo pensando de donde salía esa tropa



Aunque colaboran en muchas publicaciones, su revista oficial es UNION 






Descargas - Frente Obrero







frenteobrero.es


----------



## Komanche O_o (9 Nov 2021)

Problemas del PRIMER MUNDO: ¿ECO-ANSIEDAD? #shorts







youtube.com


----------



## Turgot (10 Nov 2021)




----------



## Luftwuaje (10 Nov 2021)

Cuando va a sacar el vídeo de corea del norte que tanto dice?


----------



## Komanche O_o (10 Nov 2021)

Eso es que no les miras bien, de todos modos, de quien crees tú que estaría más cercano Stalin, de los progres feministes aliades queers y libros pornogays en colegios y OpensArms
o del patriotismo revolucionario de clase ?  
Si conocieras auténticos NAZIBOLS te cargarías de miedo... (y yo tb, lol!! )


----------



## Komanche O_o (10 Nov 2021)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Cuando va a sacar el vídeo de corea del norte que tanto dice?



Con Corea The Beast no tiene cojones a meterse ni Roberto Vaquero


----------



## Komanche O_o (10 Nov 2021)

Por supuestisimo que se presentan a estas elecciones, tb quieren a las municipales y europeas, pero creo que no a las Autonómicas, de momento.

En FEBRERO organizan su I CONGRESO FUNDACIONAL


----------



## Komanche O_o (10 Nov 2021)

FRENTE OBRERO masmola


----------



## Luftwuaje (10 Nov 2021)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Con Corea The Beast no tiene cojones a meterse ni Roberto Vaquero



Lleva unos días anunciando video, tengo curiosidad por verlo.

Por cierto, tengo ganas de hacer un viaje a algún lugar perdido de la extinta URSS, a ser posible donde Cristo perdió el mechero, y el otro planteando a mi mujer el mejor plantarme ya en The Best, me dijo que me ponía la maleta a la puerta. Qué a donde quisiera menos ahí. 
Y para ser sincero me sentiría más seguro ahí, que en Haití o en Jamaica por ejemplo...


----------



## Luftwuaje (11 Nov 2021)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Con Corea The Beast no tiene cojones a meterse ni Roberto Vaquero



Te lo dije..
Esta noche tranquilo y disfrutando de una sabrosa cerveza holandesa me lo veré.


----------



## Komanche O_o (11 Nov 2021)

FRENTE OBRERO ES NECESARIO


----------



## Komanche O_o (11 Nov 2021)




----------



## Komanche O_o (11 Nov 2021)

lol @xicomalo


----------



## Komanche O_o (12 Nov 2021)




----------



## Komanche O_o (13 Nov 2021)




----------



## Turgot (13 Nov 2021)




----------



## Komanche O_o (13 Nov 2021)




----------



## Turgot (14 Nov 2021)




----------



## Turgot (19 Nov 2021)




----------



## EL ASTRONAUTA (21 Nov 2021)

FRENTE OBRERO masmola y es muy necesario.... pero... 
pero D. Roberto Vaquero y su monotema mañanero se hace muy pesado, esta siempre: las feministas, las feministas, los progres los progres, el genero queer ..


Tiooo, la derecha franquista está gobernando en medio pais, Ayuso y Carapolla saquean Madrid cantando el bibaejjpaña, , los pisos carisimos, la deuda, las cadenas modernas del imperialismo está desbocada, el paro tb, ¿no tien usted nada que decir?

*CAMBIA EL CHIP, SHUR*


A ver si hacen de una ve z el I congreso, fija su programa y empieza a habar un poco de él..


----------



## Turgot (21 Nov 2021)

EL ASTRONAUTA dijo:


> FRENTE OBRERO masmola y es muy necesario.... pero...
> pero D. Roberto Vaquero y su monotema mañanero se hace muy pesado, esta siempre: las feministas, las feministas, los progres los progres, el genero queer ..
> 
> 
> ...



Es una forma fácil de llamar la atención, ya que descoloca mucho que alguien de izquierdas haga esas críticas


----------



## EL ASTRONAUTA (21 Nov 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> Es una forma fácil de llamar la atención, ya que descoloca mucho que alguien de izquierdas haga esas críticas



Tb sabe que por el lado de la derecha no tiene afiliados que atraer, lo que es natural, por eso los busca en la izquerda asqueada con el progrerío...Y HACE MUY REQUETEBIEN.

Está muy bien que ataque todo el posrmodernsimo queer y el femiloquismo , y la ideología de genero, pero , shur.. ataca un poco por la derecha, aún no sabemos que le ha parecido el gobierno de una comunidad tan grande de Andalucía y Madrid


----------



## Turgot (26 Nov 2021)




----------



## Turgot (28 Nov 2021)

Última vez que resubo el hilo


----------



## Komanche O_o (28 Nov 2021)




----------



## Komanche O_o (29 Nov 2021)

PODEMOS NO es COMUNISTA: es la izquierda woke y posmoderna. #Shorts







youtube.com


----------



## Komanche O_o (29 Nov 2021)

MAYO del 68. CRÍTICA #Shorts


Crítica a Mayo del 68. Podéis encontrar un análisis más detallado en mia libro Resistencia y Lucha contra el Posmodernismo.




youtube.com


----------



## Komanche O_o (29 Nov 2021)




----------



## Komanche O_o (3 Dic 2021)

¿ROJIPARDOS? Mi opinión. #Shorts







youtube.com


----------



## Komanche O_o (7 Dic 2021)




----------



## Komanche O_o (8 Dic 2021)




----------



## Komanche O_o (9 Dic 2021)




----------



## Komanche O_o (6 Ene 2022)

ESCÁNDALO EN LOS SINDICATOS VERTICALES DE LA PATRONAL


----------



## Turgot (10 Ene 2022)




----------



## Komanche O_o (10 Ene 2022)




----------



## Turgot (1 Feb 2022)




----------

